# Авиация > Матчасть >  Реестр Ту-16

## cherven

изд.88/0 второй опытный образец для статических испытаний
изд.88/1 первый опытный образец Ту-16
изд.88/2 облегченный дублер прототипа

Последовательно производство различных модификаций Ту-16 освоили три серийных авиационных завода: в Казани - завод №22, в Куйбышеве - завод №1 и в Воронеже - завод №64.Серийное производство самолетов Ту-16 продолжалось до конца 1963 года. Всего тремя заводами было выпущено 1509 машин (реально 1507, две машины завод №22 передал заводу №1 в виде комплектов для выпуска первых двух самолетов, которые зачли в план выпуска обоим заводам), плюс два опытных самолета, построенных на заводе №156. Завод №22 выпустил 800 серийных машин, №1 - 543 и №64 - 166.
Завод №22 в Казани с 1953 до 1958 года выпустил 42 серии Ту-16. Серии 1 - 10 по 5 машин,  11 - 25 по 10 машин,  26 - 30 по 20 машин, 31 - 41 по 30 машин, 42 серия 22 машины
Номера самолетов казанского авиазавода расшифровываются следующим образом: первая цифра - год выпуска, вторая - номер завода, третья - любая цифра, четвертая и пятая - номер серии, шестая и седьмая - номер машины в серии. Например, номер первого серийного Ту-16 №3200101 расшифровывается: 3 - 1953 г., 2 - завод №22, 01 -первая серия, 01 - первая машина в серии. В документации ОКБ-156 иногда приводились сокращенные серийные номера машин. Так, например, Ту-16 №101 – это тот же №3200101.

----------


## cherven

Обновленную версию реестра смотри в оригинале далее пост #19

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Вы дублируете здесь реестр lindr’а, что ли? 
Имеется в виду вот этот: http://www.russianarms.ru/forum/index.php?topic=11356.0. 
И почему только часть? 

Надеюсь, его самого Вы спросили (он есть здесь), и он с этим согласен — хотелось бы это увидеть. 

Благодарю за понимание.

----------


## cherven

В основном реестр Lindra. Предложение к нему самому о создании реестр Ту -16 висит в списке реестров с июля месяца. Возможно ему некогда этим заниматься. Продолжение буду выкладывать полностью, если конечно Lindr не будет против. На форуме много раз начинали разговор о Ту-16, но как-то не сложилось. Может эта ветка соберет любителей этой машины

----------


## cherven

В 1958 г, выпуск Ту-16 временно прекратился, т.к. завод освоил производство Ту-104Б, а в следующем году стал переходить к сверхзвуковому Ту-22. В 1961 г. в Казани восстановили выпуск Ту-16, но уже в варианте ракетоносца Ту-16К-10 для Авиации ВМФ. Последние Ту-16К-10 были выпущены в декабре 1963 г. С 1961 года по 1963 год завод №22 выпустил 30 серий по 5 самолетов Ту-16К-10. У этих самолетов была необычная система обозначения: первая цифра – ничего не значила, вторая и третья – номер серии, четвертая – год выпуска, пятая и шестая – номер самолета в серии, седьмая цифра ничего не значила. Так Ту-16К-10 №4652012 расшифровывается как первый самолет 65 серии 1962 года выпуска. Всего было построено 800 машин следующих модификаций: бомбардировщик Ту-16, носитель ядерного оружия Ту-16А, ракетоносец Ту-16КС, постановщик помех Ту-16Е и ракетоносец Ту-16К-10.

----------


## cherven

Обновленную версию реестра смотри в оригинале далее пост #19

----------


## cherven

Завод № 1 в Куйбышеве выпустил 40 серий Ту-16. Первый самолет был собран в 1954 году. Серии 1 - 10 по 5 машин, 11 - 20 по 10 машин, 21 - 40 по 20 машин. Всего 543 самолета модификаций Ту-16, Ту-16К-10, Ту-16СПС, Ту-16Е, Ту-16Елка, Ту-16П, Ту-16Ромб.
Из 10 первых машин, выпущенных в 1954 году, три были построены из агрегатов, поставляемых казанским заводом. Так первый куйбышевский Ту-16 №1880001 был собран целиком из агрегатов казанского №4200505. В дальнейшем использовались казанские агрегаты для самолетов №№1880402-1880405 и №№1880501-1880505
Номера самолетов куйбышевского авиазавода расшифровывались следующим образом: первая цифра – номер завода, вторая и третья цифра – тип изделия, четвертая и пятая – номер серии, шестая и седьмая – номер машины в серии. Например, номер 1880202 расшифровывается: 1 – завод №1, 88 – изделие «88», 02 – вторая серия, 02 – вторая машина в серии.

----------


## cherven

Обновленную версию реестра смотри в оригинале далее пост #19

----------


## cherven

Завод №64 в Воронеже с мая 1955 по декабрь 1957 года выпустил 22 серии. Серия 1 - 10 по 5 машин, 11 - 22 по 10 машин. Всего было построено 165 самолетов модификаций Ту-16, Ту-16Т, Ту-16Елка
Номера самолетов воронежского авиазавода расшифровываются следующим образом: первая цифра - год выпуска, вторая - номер завода, третья - любая цифра, четвертая и пятая - номер серии, шестая и седьмая - номер машины в серии. Например, номер первого серийного Ту-16 №5400001 расшифровывается: 5 - 1955 г., 4 - завод №64, 00 - нулевая серия, 01 - первая машина в серии.

----------


## cherven

Обновленную версию реестра смотри в оригинале далее пост #19

----------


## Бортач

7203902 Ту-16 №22 10.57 СССР 39 02 б/н53 1аэ 605 УАП. В конце 1989 - начале 1990 г. перегнали на а/д Шагол, где был разобран и уничтожен.
8204017 Ту-16 №22 02.58 СССР 40 17 б/н 45 3аэ 605 УАП. В конце 1989 - начале 1990 г. перегнали на а/д Шагол, где был разобран и уничтожен.

----------


## cherven

спасибо добавил

----------


## cherven

Первые серийные Ту-16 начиная с третьей машины выпускались в январе 1954 года, в одних источниках их номера
3200103, 3200104 и 3200105. В других источниках 4200103,4200104 и 4200105, так как их выпуск был в 1954 году , а первая цифра год выпуска. А как правильно? Знатоки подскажите первая цифра у этих машин "3" или все таки "4"?

----------


## ПСП

Дополню :



> 4200204 Ту-16 №22 24.03.54 СССР 02 04 203-й ТБАП, 402-й ТБАП


    4200204 Ту-16 находился на учебном аэродроме в Рижском КИИГА (первая половина 70-х г).




> 4200302 Ту-16 №22 03.54 СССР 03 02 применялся для отработки шасси, 203-й ТБАП, ГК НИИ ВВС


    4200302 Ту-16 б/н 15, ЧВВАКУШ (Шагол) стоянка УЛО (середина 70-х г).




> 5201508 Ту-16 №22 03.55 СССР 15 08


    5201508 Ту-16 б/н 12, 605 уап ЧВВАКУШ. Катастрофа 24(14).05.1974г в г.Каменск-Уральский (аэр. Травяны). При выполнении учебно-тренировочных полётов днём в простых метеоусловиях самолёт Ту-16 б/н 12 (командир корабля капитан Грошев О.А.) произвёл посадку с недолётом. Произошёл удар колёс основных стоек шасси в торец бетонированной ВПП. Самолёт разрушился на части. Экипаж: погибли четверо, двое стрелков живы.




> 5201701 Ту-16 №22 04.55 СССР 17 01


    5201701 Ту-16 б/н 61, 605 уап ЧВВАКУШ.




> 6203017 Ту-16А №22 03.56 СССР 30 17


    6203017 б/н 47, 605 уап ЧВВАКУШ.




> 8204105 Ту-16 №22 04.58 СССР 05 41 05 ЛИИ, приказ 226


    8204105 Ту-16ЛЛ  б/н 05 Находится в музее в Верхней Пышме (Свердловская обл).




> 1882420 Ту-16Р №1 08.56 СССР 24 20 ИВАТУ


    1882420 Ту-16Р б/н 07 находился на учебном аэродроме в Рижском КИИГА (70-80-е г).




> 1883310 Ту-16 №1 11.57 СССР 21 33 10 Завитинск


 1883310 б/н 21 605 уап ЧВВАКУШ.

----------


## cherven

Спасибо , добавил

----------


## ПСП

*2733045*  б/н 01  Катастрофа 17.03.1976 Ту-16 303 ТБАП, КК м-р Гостеев.



> Полёт ночью в боевом порядке пары самолётов ведомым на временном интервале 30 сек и посадкой на аэродроме мыс Шмидта. На участке Марково - мыс Шмидта при снижении КК допустил большой разгон и при его уменьшении непреднамеренно вывел самолёт на режим сваливания с дальнейшим переходом в штопор и вертикальное падение со скоростью 120 м/с и углом тангажа около 50. Из-за перегрузок экипаж катапультироваться не смог и погиб.


http://www.airforce.ru/content/okb-t...astrofy-tu-16/

----------


## ПСП

*4301* Египет  

*4401-4410* Египет



> 36-я эскадрилья (10 Ту-16К-11-16, бортовые номера 4401-4410) на аэродроме Каир-Вест. Командир эскадрильи Мохаммед Рауф Хелми.





> 1.09.1975 года потерпел катастрофу самолет Ту-16К-11-16 №4403 36-й эскадрильи


http://www.skywar.ru/eafbombers2.html

----------


## Transit

Если полистать тему "Серийные и формулярные (заводские) номера отечественных ЛА" и ссылки данные там ПСП можно насобирать достаточно много номеров:
- 605 УАП Каменск-Уральский (1881104, 5202702 б/н 57, 5202712 б/н27, 5202906 б/н10, 6203101, 6203118 б/н39, 6203329 б/н29);
- ТВВАУЛ Мичуринск (5202510 б/н29);
- 183 МРАП Кневичи (1733052 б/н22, 1880902 б/н47, 7402209 б/н48);
- Канск (1882013 б/н 32);
- Шайковка (1883702 б/н10);
- Стрый (6203101 б/н35, 1881308 б/н64);
- Тарту (1882002 б/н34, 8204215 б/н51);
- Завитинск (5201806 б/н03, 5202408);
- Воздвиженка (7203822 б/н47, 4201207 б/н58, 7203811 б/н84);
- Спасск Дальний (1883416 б/н01, 1883405 б/н05, 1882916 б/н34, 1881909 б/н35, 1883105 б/н38, 1882108);
- Каменный Ручей (6203210 б/н85, 7203602 б/н83, 7203811 б/н84, 5400404, 1882408);
- 943 мрап КЧФ (7401808 б/н51);
- Пристань (1883504 б/н41);
- Прилуки (5201610 б/н08);
- 5 гмрап (3561035 б/н92);
- 967 одрап ВВС СФ (1882520 б/н04, 1883320 б/н05);
- Приозерск (6401502, 1881702, 1881607, 1881404, 6203314, 1881106 б/н07)

----------


## lindr

> Вы дублируете здесь реестр lindr’а, что ли?
> Имеется в виду вот этот: http://www.russianarms.ru/forum/index.php?topic=11356.0.
> И почему только часть?
> 
> Надеюсь, его самого Вы спросили (он есть здесь), и он с этим согласен — хотелось бы это увидеть.


Тот список был очень старый вот новая версия,* у части машин я не определил завод изготовитель.
*

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания
3200101		№22	01	01	29.10.53	СССР	11	203-й ГвТБАП, ШМАС (в/ч 55120)
3200102		№22	01	02	12.53	СССР	06	Ачинское ВАТУ
3200103		№22	01	03	01.54	СССР	40	03 АВАТУ
3200104		№22	01	04	01.54	СССР		203-й ГвТБАП
3200105		№22	01	05	01.54	СССР		ЛИИ, 402-й ТБАП
4200201		№22	02	01	02.54	СССР		203-й ГвТБАП
4200202		№22	02	02	02.54	СССР		402-й ТБАП потерян 06.04.54
4200203		№22	02	03	02.54	СССР		402-й ТБАП
4200204		№22	02	04	24.03.54	СССР		203-й ГвТБАП, 402-й ТБАП, РКИИ ГА
4200205		№22	02	05	24.03.54	СССР		203-й ГвТБАП
4200301		№22	03	01	03.54	СССР		203-й ГвТБАП
4200302		№22	03	02	03.54	СССР	15	203-й ГвТБАП, ГК НИИ ВВС, ЧВВАКУШ
4200303		№22	03	03	04.54	СССР	36	203-й ГвТБАП, 402-й ТБАП, Туполев ОКБ
4200304		№22	03	04	04.54	СССР		203-й ГвТБАП
4200305		№22	03	05	04.54	СССР		прототип Ту-16КС
4200401		№22	04	01	05.54	СССР	72	Энгельс-2
4200402		№22	04	02	05.54	СССР		образец на завод №1
4200403		№22	04	03	05.54	СССР		
4200404		№22	04	04	05.54	СССР	44	ЛИИ, ЛЛ противообледенительная система
4200405		№22	04	05	05.54	СССР		прототип Ту-16КС
4200501		№22	05	01	06.54	СССР	77	прототип Ту-16Т, НИИ АВМФ, Феодосия
4200502	А	№22	05	02	06.54	СССР		402-й ТБАП
4200503	А	№22	05	03	06.54	СССР		251-й ГвТБАП, Ту-16В, Украина, Белая Церковь
4200504	А	№22	05	04	07.54	СССР		Туполев ОКБ
4200505	А	№22	05	05	05.54	СССР		образец на завод №1, 1880001
4200601	А	№22	06	01	06.54	СССР	72	
4200602	А	№22	06	02	07.54	СССР	29	402-й ТБАП, 251-й ГвТБАП, Украина
4200603	А	№22	06	03	06.54	СССР		402-й ТБАП
4200604	А	№22	06	04	07.54	СССР		Украина, Киев, Борисполь
4200605	А	№22	06	05	07.54	СССР		прототип Ту-16КС
4200701	А	№22	07	01	07.54	СССР		
4200702	А	№22	07	02	07.54	СССР		Украина, Киев, Борисполь
4200703	А	№22	07	03	08.54	СССР	40	конв в Ту-16К-26, Белая Церковь
4200704	А	№22	07	04	08.54	СССР	01	402-й ТБАП, Воздвиженка.
4200705	А	№22	07	05	08.54	СССР		
4200801	А	№22	08	01	08.54	СССР	42	ИВАТУ
4200802	А	№22	08	02	08.54	СССР		
4200803	А	№22	08	03	08.54	СССР		
4200804	А	№22	08	04	08.54	СССР		потерян на земле 15.02.55
4200805	А	№22	08	05	08.54	СССР		260-й ТБАП, Украина, Чертков
4200901	А	№22	09	01	09.54	СССР		
4200902	А	№22	09	02	09.54	СССР		
4200903	А	№22	09	03	09.54	СССР		
4200904	А	№22	09	04	09.54	СССР		
4200905	А	№22	09	05	09.54	СССР		
4201001	КС	№22	10	01	09.54	СССР		документ
4201002	А	№22	10	02	11.54	СССР	02	ЛЛ, ЛИИ
4201003	А	№22	10	03	09.54	СССР		
4201004	А	№22	10	04	09.54	СССР	53	конв в Ту-16К-26, Монино
4201005	А	№22	10	05	10.54	СССР		
4201101	КС	№22	11	01	10.54	СССР		
4201102	КС	№22	11	02	10.54	СССР		
4201103	А	№22	11	03	11.54	СССР		
4201104	А	№22	11	04	11.54	СССР		
4201105	А	№22	11	05	10.54	СССР	23	
4201106	КС	№22	11	06	10.54	СССР		
4201107	А	№22	11	07	10.54	СССР		
4201108	А	№22	11	08	11.54	СССР		
4201109	А	№22	11	09	11.54	СССР		потерян 15.02.55
4201110	А	№22	11	10	11.54	СССР	74	251-й ГвТБАП, Украина, Чертков
4201201	А	№22	12	01	11.54	СССР		документ
4201202	А	№22	12	02	11.54	СССР		
4201203	А	№22	12	03	12.54	СССР		
4201204	А	№22	12	04	12.54	СССР	20	
4201205	А	№22	12	05	12.54	СССР		
4201206	А	№22	12	06	12.54	СССР		
4201207	А	№22	12	07	12.54	СССР	58	444-й ТБАП
4201208	А	№22	12	08	12.54	СССР	14	
4201209	А	№22	12	09	12.54	СССР		
4201210	А	№22	12	10	12.54	СССР		
4201301	А	№22	13	01	12.54	СССР		
4201302	А	№22	13	02	12.54	СССР		
4201303	А	№22	13	03	12.54	СССР		
5201304	А	№22	13	04	12.54	СССР		
5201305	А	№22	13	05	02.55	СССР	55	200-й ТБАП, конв в Ту-16К-26 Белоруссия
5201306	А	№22	13	06	02.55	СССР		
5201307	А	№22	13	07	02.55	СССР		185-й ГвТБАП
5201308	А	№22	13	08	02.55	СССР	65	потом 17
5201309	М	№22	13	09	02.55	СССР		
5201310	М	№22	13	10	02.55	СССР		
5201401		№22	14	01	02.55	СССР		
5201402		№22	14	02	02.55	СССР		
5201403		№22	14	03	02.55	СССР		
5201404		№22	14	04	02.55	СССР	63	260-й ТБАП потом 14 Украина, Стрый
5201405		№22	14	05	02.55	СССР		
5201406		№22	14	06	02.55	СССР	70	
5201407		№22	14	07	02.55	СССР		402-й ТБАП
5201408		№22	14	08	02.55	СССР	17	конв. в Ту-16КСР-2-5
5201409		№22	14	09	02.55	СССР		
5201410		№22	14	10	03.55	СССР	07	402-й ТБАП
5201501		№22	15	01	03.55	СССР		
5201502		№22	15	02	03.55	СССР		
5201503	А	№22	15	03	03.55	СССР		
5201504		№22	15	04	03.55	СССР		
5201505		№22	15	05	03.55	СССР		
5201506		№22	15	06	03.55	СССР		
5201507		№22	15	07	03.55	СССР		
5201508		№22	15	08	03.55	СССР	12	605-й УАП потерян 14.05.74
5201509		№22	15	09	03.55	СССР	36	260-й ТБАП Украина, Стрый
5201510		№22	15	10	03.55	СССР	32	
5201601		№22	16	01	03.55	СССР		
5201602		№22	16	02	03.55	СССР		потерян 30.05.57
5201603		№22	16	03	03.55	СССР	21	потом 43
5201604	КСР-2	№22	16	04	03.55	СССР	25	
5201605		№22	16	05	03.55	СССР		184-й ГвТБАП потерян 17.08.57
5201606		№22	16	06	04.55	СССР		
5201607	А	№22	16	07	03.55	СССР	03	приказ 684/1, Миргород
5201608		№22	16	08	03.55	СССР		
5201609		№22	16	09	03.55	СССР		260-й ТБАП
5201610		№22	16	10	03.55	СССР	08	184-й ГвТБАП
5201701		№22	17	01	04.55	СССР	61	605-й УАП
5201702		№22	17	02	04.55	СССР		
5201703		№22	17	03	04.55	СССР		
5201704		№22	17	04	04.55	СССР		
5201705		№22	17	05	04.55	СССР		
5201706		№22	17	06	04.55	СССР		
5201707		№22	17	07	04.55	СССР		
5201708		№22	17	08	04.55	СССР		260-й ТБАП
5201709		№22	17	09	04.55	СССР		
5201710		№22	17	10	04.55	СССР		
5201801		№22	18	01	04.55	СССР		документ
5201802		№22	18	02	04.55	СССР		
5201803		№22	18	03	04.55	СССР		
5201804	А	№22	18	04	04.55	СССР		
5201805		№22	18	05	05.55	СССР		
5201806		№22	18	06	05.55	СССР	03	Завитинск
5201807		№22	18	07	05.55	СССР		
5201808		№22	18	08	05.55	СССР		
5201809		№22	18	09	05.55	СССР		
5201810		№22	18	10	05.55	СССР		документ
5201901		№22	19	01	05.55	СССР		
5201902		№22	19	02	05.55	СССР		потерян 23.12.58
5201903		№22	19	03	05.55	СССР		
5201904	А	№22	19	04	05.55	СССР	19	документ
5201905		№22	19	05	05.55	СССР		
5201906		№22	19	06	05.55	СССР		
5201907		№22	19	07	05.55	СССР		конв. в Ту-16П
5201908		№22	19	08	05.55	СССР	13	
5201909		№22	19	09	05.55	СССР		
5201910		№22	19	10	06.55	СССР	21	Егорьевск
5202001		№22	20	01	06.55	СССР		
5202002		№22	20	02	06.55	СССР		ГК НИИ ВВС
5202003		№22	20	03	06.55	СССР		
5202004		№22	20	04	06.55	СССР		
5202005		№22	20	05	06.55	СССР		
5202006		№22	20	06	06.55	СССР		
5202007		№22	20	07	06.55	СССР		
5202008	А	№22	20	08	06.55	СССР		конв. в Ту-16К-11-16
5202009	А	№22	20	09	06.55	СССР	52	260-й ТБАП конв. в Ту-16К-11-16 Украина, Стрый
5202010	А	№22	20	10	06.55	СССР	66	конв. в Ту-16КСР-2-5
5202101	А	№22	21	01	06.55	СССР	70	260-й ТБАП Украина, Стрый
5202102	А	№22	21	02	06.55	СССР		
5202103	А	№22	21	03	06.55	СССР		
5202104	А	№22	21	04	06.55	СССР	35	
5202105	А	№22	21	05	06.55	СССР		
5202106	А	№22	21	06	06.55	СССР		
5202107	А	№22	21	07	07.55	СССР		
5202108	А	№22	21	08	07.55	СССР		
5202109	А	№22	21	09	07.55	СССР		
5202110	А	№22	21	10	07.55	СССР		
5202201	А	№22	22	01	07.55	СССР		
5202202	А	№22	22	02	07.55	СССР	75	260-й ТБАП Украина, Стрый
5202203	А	№22	22	03	07.55	СССР		
5202204	А	№22	22	04	07.55	СССР		
5202205	А	№22	22	05	07.55	СССР		
5202206	А	№22	22	06	07.55	СССР		
5202207	А	№22	22	07	07.55	СССР	40	260-й ТБАП Украина, Стрый
5202208	А	№22	22	08	07.55	СССР		
5202209	А	№22	22	09	07.55	СССР		
5202210	А	№22	22	10	07.55	СССР		
5202301	А	№22	23	01	07.55	СССР		потерян 10.01.57
5202302	А	№22	23	02	07.55	СССР		
5202303	А	№22	23	03	07.55	СССР		
5202304	А	№22	23	04	08.55	СССР		
5202305	А	№22	23	05	07.55	СССР		
5202306	А	№22	23	06	07.55	СССР		
5202307	А	№22	23	07	09.55	СССР		
5202308	А	№22	23	08	08.55	СССР		фото
5202309	А	№22	23	09	09.55	СССР		
5202310	А	№22	23	10	08.55	СССР		потерян 02.02.56
5202401	А	№22	24	01	09.55	СССР		
5202402	А	№22	24	02	09.55	СССР		
5202403	А	№22	24	03	09.55	СССР		
5202404	А	№22	24	04	09.55	СССР		
5202405	А	№22	24	05	09.55	СССР		
5202406	А	№22	24	06	09.55	СССР		
5202407	А	№22	24	07	09.55	СССР		
5202408	А	№22	24	08	09.55	СССР		Завитинск
5202409	А	№22	24	09	09.55	СССР		
5202410	А	№22	24	10	09.55	СССР		
5202501	А	№22	25	01	09.55	СССР	28	СПС-100 и СПС-5, конв. в Ту-16К-11-16
5202502	А	№22	25	02	09.55	СССР		
5202503	А	№22	25	03	09.55	СССР		
5202504	А	№22	25	04	09.55	СССР		
5202505	А	№22	25	05	09.55	СССР		
5202506	А	№22	25	06	09.55	СССР	05	конв. в Ту-16КСР-2
5202507	А	№22	25	07	09.55	СССР		
5202508	А	№22	25	08	09.55	СССР		
5202509	А	№22	25	09	09.55	СССР		
5202510	А	№22	25	10	09.55	СССР	29	ЧВВАКУШ
5202601	А	№22	26	01	09.55	СССР		
5202602	А	№22	26	02	09.55	СССР	94	конв. в Ту-16П
5202603	А	№22	26	03	09.55	СССР		
5202604	А	№22	26	04	09.55	СССР		
5202605	А	№22	26	05	09.55	СССР	11	Энгельс
5202606	А	№22	26	06	09.55	СССР		
5202607	А	№22	26	07	09.55	СССР		
5202608	А	№22	26	08	09.55	СССР		
5202609	А	№22	26	09	09.55	СССР		
5202610	А	№22	26	10	09.55	СССР		
5202611	А	№22	26	11	09.55	СССР		
5202612	А	№22	26	12	09.55	СССР	33	260-й ТБАП Украина, Стрый
5202613	А	№22	26	13	09.55	СССР		
5202614	А	№22	26	14	09.55	СССР	23	конв. в Ту-16КСР-2А
5202615	А	№22	26	15	10.55	СССР		
5202616	КС	№22	26	16	10.55	СССР		
5202617	КС	№22	26	17	10.55	СССР		
5202618	КС	№22	26	18	10.55	СССР		
5202619	КС	№22	26	19	10.55	СССР		
5202620	А	№22	26	20	10.55	СССР		
5202701	А	№22	27	01	10.55	СССР		
5202702	А	№22	27	02	10.55	СССР	57	605-й УАП
5202703	А	№22	27	03	10.55	СССР		184-й ГвТБАП потерян 17.04.56
5202704	А	№22	27	04	10.55	СССР		
5202705	А	№22	27	05	10.55	СССР		
5202706	А	№22	27	06	10.55	СССР		
5202707	А	№22	27	07	10.55	СССР		
5202708	А	№22	27	08	10.55	СССР		
5202709	А	№22	27	09	10.55	СССР		
5202710	А	№22	27	10	10.55	СССР		
5202711	А	№22	27	11	10.55	СССР		
5202712	А	№22	27	12	10.55	СССР	27	605-й УАП
5202713	А	№22	27	13	11.55	СССР		
5202714	А	№22	27	14	11.55	СССР		
5202715	А	№22	27	15	11.55	СССР		
5202716	КС	№22	27	16	10.55	СССР		
5202717	КС	№22	27	17	11.55	СССР		
5202718	А	№22	27	18	11.55	СССР		
5202719	А	№22	27	19	11.55	СССР		
5202720	А	№22	27	20	11.55	СССР		
5202801	А	№22	28	01	11.55	СССР		
5202802	А	№22	28	02	11.55	СССР		
5202803	А	№22	28	03	11.55	СССР		303-й ТБАП
5202804	А	№22	28	04	11.55	СССР		
5202805	А	№22	28	05	11.55	СССР		
5202806	А	№22	28	06	11.55	СССР		
5202807	А	№22	28	07	11.55	СССР	55	АВАТУ
5202808	А	№22	28	08	11.55	СССР		185-й ТБАП потерян 26.07.56
5202809	А	№22	28	09	11.55	СССР	16	260-й ТБАП Украина, Стрый
5202810	А	№22	28	10	11.55	СССР		
5202811	КС	№22	28	11	11.55	СССР		
5202812	КС	№22	28	12	11.55	СССР		
5202813	КС	№22	28	13	11.55	СССР		
5202814	А	№22	28	14	12.55	СССР		
5202815	А	№22	28	15	12.55	СССР		
5202816	А	№22	28	16	12.55	СССР		
5202817	А	№22	28	17	12.55	СССР		
5202818	А	№22	28	18	12.55	СССР		
5202819	А	№22	28	19	12.55	СССР		конв. Ту-16К-26 Украина, Тернополь
5202820	А	№22	28	20	12.55	СССР		
5202901	А	№22	29	01	12.55	СССР		потерян 03.02.57
5202902	А	№22	29	02	12.55	СССР		
5202903	А	№22	29	03	12.55	СССР		
5202904	А	№22	29	04	12.55	СССР		
5202905	А	№22	29	05	12.55	СССР		потерян 28.09.57
5202906	А	№22	29	06	12.55	СССР	10	605-й УАП, Сызрань
5202907	КСР-2	№22	29	07	12.55	СССР	17	ГК НИИ ВВС Ту-16П СПС-100 Резеда М-16-3
5202908	А	№22	29	08	12.55	СССР	14	200-й ТБАП, потерян 10.02.56
5202909	А	№22	29	09	12.55	СССР		
5202910	А	№22	29	10	12.55	СССР		
5202911	А	№22	29	11	12.55	СССР		потерян 10.04.58
5202912	А	№22	29	12	12.55	СССР		
5202913	А	№22	29	13	12.55	СССР		132-й ТБАП
5202914	А	№22	29	14	12.55	СССР		
6202915	А	№22	29	15	02.56	СССР		
6202916	А	№22	29	16	01.56	СССР	01	290-й ОГвДРАП
6202917	А	№22	29	17	01.56	СССР		КАПО потерян 18.01.56
6202918	А	№22	29	18	02.56	СССР		
6202919	А	№22	29	19	02.56	СССР		
6202920	А	№22	29	20	02.56	СССР		
6203001	А	№22	30	01	02.56	СССР	72	конв. в Ту-16К-26
6203002	А	№22	30	02	02.56	СССР		
6203003	А	№22	30	03	02.56	СССР		
6203004	А	№22	30	04	02.56	СССР	54	конв. в Ту-16К-26П
6203005	А	№22	30	05	02.56	СССР		260-й ТБАП Украина, Стрый
6203006	А	№22	30	06	02.56	СССР		
6203007	А	№22	30	07	02.56	СССР		
6203008	А	№22	30	08	02.56	СССР		
6203009	А	№22	30	09	02.56	СССР		
6203010	А	№22	30	10	02.56	СССР		260-й ТБАП потерян 26.07.56
6203011	А	№22	30	11	02.56	СССР		
6203012	А	№22	30	12	02.56	СССР		
6203013	А	№22	30	13	02.56	СССР		
6203014	А	№22	30	14	02.56	СССР		
6203015	А	№22	30	15	02.56	СССР		260-й ТБАП
6203016	А	№22	30	16	03.56	СССР	10	
6203017	А	№22	30	17	03.56	СССР	47	605-й УАП
6203018	А	№22	30	18	03.56	СССР		
6203019	А	№22	30	19	03.56	СССР		
6203020	А	№22	30	20	03.56	СССР		260-й ТБАП потерян 21.03.57
6203101	А	№22	31	01	03.56	СССР	35	260-й ТБАП, 605-й УАП
6203102	А	№22	31	02	03.56	СССР	18	конв. в Ту-16К-26,К-26П
6203103	А	№22	31	03	03.56	СССР		
6203104	А	№22	31	04	03.56	СССР		402-й ТБАП
6203105	А	№22	31	05	03.56	СССР		
6203106	А	№22	31	06	03.56	СССР		303-й ТБАП, потерян 24.08.81
6203107	А	№22	31	07	04.56	СССР		
6203108	А	№22	31	08	03.56	СССР		
6203109	А	№22	31	09	04.56	СССР		
6203110	КС	№22	31	10	05.56	СССР	02	конв в Ту-16К-11-16
6203111	КС	№22	31	11	05.56	СССР		
6203112	КС	№22	31	12	05.56	СССР	02	конв в Ту-16К-11-16
6203113	А	№22	31	13	04.56	СССР		
6203114	А	№22	31	14	04.56	СССР		402-й ТБАП потерян 04.07.57
6203115		№22	31	15	05.56	СССР		
6203116	КС	№22	31	16	06.56	СССР		
6203117	КС	№22	31	17	06.56	СССР		52-й ГвТБАП
6203118	А	№22	31	18	05.56	СССР	39	605-й УАП
6203119	А	№22	31	19	05.56	СССР	02	260-й ТБАП, Украина, Стрый
6203120	А	№22	31	20	04.56	СССР		потерян 06.07.56
6203121	А	№22	31	21	05.56	СССР	04	
6203122	А	№22	31	22	05.56	СССР		
6203123	А	№22	31	23	05.56	СССР		
6203124	А	№22	31	24	05.56	СССР		
6203125	КС	№22	31	25	05.56	СССР	25	
6203126	КС	№22	31	26	05.56	СССР		
6203127	КС	№22	31	27	08.56	СССР	16	
6203128	КС	№22	31	28	05.56	СССР		
6203129	КС	№22	31	29	05.56	СССР		
6203130	КС	№22	31	30	06.56	СССР		конв. в Ту-16КСР-2, КСР-2-5
6203201	КС	№22	32	01	06.56	СССР		
6203202	КС	№22	32	02	06.56	СССР		
6203203	А	№22	32	03	06.56	СССР	19	конв. в Ту-16КСР-2-5, Циклон-Н, Циклон-НМ, СССР-42355 №1
6203204	А	№22	32	04	06.56	СССР		840-й ТБАП, потерян 24.08.57
6203205	А	№22	32	05	06.56	СССР		
6203206	А	№22	32	06	06.56	СССР		
6203207	А	№22	32	07	06.56	СССР		
6203208	А	№22	32	08	06.56	СССР		конв. в Ту-16КСР-2-5, Циклон-Н, СССР-42484
6203209	КС	№22	32	09	07.56	СССР		
6203210	КС	№22	32	10	07.56	СССР	85	568-й ОГвСАП
6203211	А	№22	32	11	06.56	СССР		
6203212	А	№22	32	12	06.56	СССР		потерян 25.02.57
6203213	А	№22	32	13	06.56	СССР		
6203214	А	№22	32	14	08.56	СССР		
6203215		№22	32	15	07.56	СССР		
6203216	КС	№22	32	16	08.56	СССР		
6203217		№22	32	17	07.56	СССР		
6203218		№22	32	18	07.56	СССР	24	303-й ТБАП
6203219		№22	32	19	08.56	СССР		
6203220	КС	№22	32	20	10.56	СССР		
6203221		№22	32	21	08.56	СССР		
6203222		№22	32	22	08.56	СССР		
6203223	КС	№22	32	23	11.56	СССР		
6203224		№22	32	24	08.56	СССР		402-й ТБАП
6203225	КС	№22	32	25	10.56	СССР		
6203226	КС	№22	32	26	10.56	СССР		
6203227	КС	№22	32	27	11.56	СССР		
6203228		№22	32	28	08.56	СССР	86	ГИА Егорьевск
6203229		№22	32	29	08.56	СССР		
6203230	КС	№22	32	30	11.56	СССР		
6203301		№22	33	01	08.56	СССР		
6203302		№22	33	02	08.56	СССР		
6203303	КС	№22	33	03	09.56	СССР		
6203304		№22	33	04	09.56	СССР		
6203305	КС	№22	33	05	09.56	СССР		444-й ТБАП
6203306	А	№22	33	06	08.56	СССР		444-й ТБАП потерян 31.08.57
6203307		№22	33	07	09.56	СССР		
6203308		№22	33	08	09.56	СССР	08	конв. в Ту-16КСР-2-5
6203309		№22	33	09	09.56	СССР		
6203310		№22	33	10	09.56	СССР	85	конв. в Ту-16К-11-16
6203311		№22	33	11	09.56	СССР		
6203312		№22	33	12	09.56	СССР	09	ЧВВАКУШ
6203313		№22	33	13	09.56	СССР		
6203314		№22	33	14	09.56	СССР	09	Приозерск
6203315	КС	№22	33	15	10.56	СССР		
6203316	А	№22	33	16	09.56	СССР		Скоморохи потерян 29.05.58
6203317	КС	№22	33	17	10.56	СССР		
6203318		№22	33	18	09.56	СССР		
6203319	КС	№22	33	19	10.56	СССР		
6203320		№22	33	20	09.56	СССР		
6203321		№22	33	21	10.56	СССР		
6203322		№22	33	22	10.56	СССР		
6203323		№22	33	23	10.56	СССР		
6203324		№22	33	24	11.56	СССР		потерян 16.03.58
6203325		№22	33	25	11.56	СССР		
6203326		№22	33	26	11.56	СССР		
6203327		№22	33	27	11.56	СССР		
6203328		№22	33	28	12.56	СССР		
6203329		№22	33	29	11.56	СССР	29	605-й УАП
6203330		№22	33	30	12.56	СССР	27	ЛИИ конв. в Ту-16Б
6203401		№22	34	01	11.56	СССР		185-й ТБАП
6203402		№22	34	02	12.56	СССР		
6203403		№22	34	03	12.56	СССР	11	
6203404	КС	№22	34	04	12.56	СССР		Индонезия М16??
6203405		№22	34	05	12.56	СССР		
6203406		№22	34	06	12.56	СССР		
6203407		№22	34	07	12.56	СССР		
6203408	А	№22	34	08	12.56	СССР		Гвардейское потерян 31.08.57
6203409		№22	34	09	12.56	СССР		
6203410		№22	34	10	12.56	СССР		
6203411		№22	34	11	12.56	СССР		
6203412		№22	34	12	12.56	СССР		
6203413		№22	34	13	12.56	СССР		
6203414		№22	34	14	12.56	СССР	08	ВВО
6203415		№22	34	15	01.57	СССР	26	конв. в Ту-16КСР-2-5 568-й МРАП
6203416		№22	34	16	12.56	СССР		
6203417		№22	34	17	12.56	СССР		
6203418		№22	34	18	12.56	СССР		
7203419		№22	34	19	02.57	СССР		
7203420		№22	34	20	02.57	СССР		
7203421		№22	34	21	01.57	СССР		
7203422		№22	34	22	01.57	СССР		
7203423		№22	34	23	02.57	СССР		Остров потерян 12.02.58
7203424		№22	34	24	02.57	СССР		
7203425		№22	34	25	01.57	СССР		
7203426		№22	34	26	02.57	СССР		43-й ЦБП
7203427	КС	№22	34	27	02.57	СССР		Индонезия М1625
7203428	А	№22	34	28	02.57	СССР	02	конв в Ту-16Н
7203429		№22	34	29	02.57	СССР		
7203430		№22	34	30	02.57	СССР		132-й ТБАП
7203501		№22	35	01	02.57	СССР		
7203502		№22	35	02	02.57	СССР		
7203503		№22	35	03	03.57	СССР		
7203504		№22	35	04	02.57	СССР		
7203505		№22	35	05	02.57	СССР		
7203506		№22	35	06	02.57	СССР		251-й ГвТБАП
7203507		№22	35	07	02.57	СССР		
7203508		№22	35	08	02.57	СССР		
7203509		№22	35	09	02.57	СССР		
7203510		№22	35	10	02.57	СССР		потерян 13.01.59
7203511		№22	35	11	03.57	СССР		
7203512		№22	35	12	03.57	СССР		
7203513		№22	35	13	03.57	СССР		200-й ГвТБАП
7203514	А	№22	35	14	03.57	СССР	34	СПС-100 и СПС-5
7203515		№22	35	15	03.57	СССР		
7203516		№22	35	16	03.57	СССР	61	Конв в Ту-16К, Дубровина
7203517		№22	35	17	03.57	СССР		402-й ТБАП
7203518		№22	35	18	03.57	СССР		
7203519		№22	35	19	03.57	СССР		
7203520		№22	35	20	03.57	СССР		
7203521		№22	35	21	03.57	СССР		
7203522		№22	35	22	03.57	СССР		
7203523		№22	35	23	04.57	СССР		
7203524	Э	№22	35	24	03.57	СССР	30	
7203525		№22	35	25	04.57	СССР		
7203526		№22	35	26	04.57	СССР		
7203527		№22	35	27	04.57	СССР		
7203528		№22	35	28	04.57	СССР		
7203529		№22	35	29	04.57	СССР		
7203530		№22	35	30	04.57	СССР		
7203601		№22	36	01	04.57	СССР		Гондолы двигателей
7203602		№22	36	02	04.57	СССР	83	568-й ОГвСАП,  Гондолы двигателей
7203603		№22	36	03	04.57	СССР		Гондолы двигателей потерян 10.08.57
7203604		№22	36	04	04.57	СССР		
7203605	КСР-2	№22	36	05	04.57	СССР	71	конв. в Ту-16К-26 Белая Церковь
7203606	КСР-2	№22	36	06	04.57	СССР		
7203607		№22	36	07	04.57	СССР		
7203608	КС	№22	36	08	05.57	СССР	49	прототип Ту-16КСР-2 251-й ГвТБАП Украина бн 21
7203609		№22	36	09	05.57	СССР		
7203610		№22	36	10	05.57	СССР		
7203611		№22	36	11	06.57	СССР		
7203612		№22	36	12	05.57	СССР		444-й ТБАП
7203613		№22	36	13	05.57	СССР		
7203614		№22	36	14	05.57	СССР	10	конв. в Ту-16К-26,К-26П
7203615		№22	36	15	05.57	СССР		
7203616		№22	36	16	05.57	СССР	32	М-16 Орбита
7203617		№22	36	17	05.57	СССР		
7203618		№22	36	18	06.57	СССР		
7203619		№22	36	19	05.57	СССР		
7203620		№22	36	20	06.57	СССР	20	ГК НИИ ВВС конв. в Ту-16К-26
7203621		№22	36	21	05.57	СССР		
7203622		№22	36	22	05.57	СССР		
7203623		№22	36	23	06.57	СССР		
7203624	А	№22	36	24	06.57	СССР	19	251-й ГвТБАП конв. в Ту-16К-26П Украина Белая Церковь 
7203625		№22	36	25	06.57	СССР		
7203626		№22	36	26	06.57	СССР		потерян 08.08.60
7203627		№22	36	27	06.57	СССР		
7203628		№22	36	28	06.57	СССР		
7203629		№22	36	29	06.57	СССР		
7203630	КС	№22	36	30	06.57	СССР		
7203701		№22	37	01	06.57	СССР		
7203702		№22	37	02	06.57	СССР		
7203703		№22	37	03	06.57	СССР		
7203704		№22	37	04	06.57	СССР		
7203705		№22	37	05	06.57	СССР		
7203706		№22	37	06	06.57	СССР		документ
7203707		№22	37	07	06.57	СССР		
7203708		№22	37	08	08.57	СССР		
7203709		№22	37	09	08.57	СССР		
7203710		№22	37	10	07.57	СССР		
7203711		№22	37	11	07.57	СССР		
7203712		№22	37	12	07.57	СССР	73	251-й ГвТБАП Украина Белая Церковь 
7203713		№22	37	13	08.57	СССР		
7203714		№22	37	14	08.57	СССР		
7203715		№22	37	15	07.57	СССР		
7203716		№22	37	16	07.57	СССР		
7203717		№22	37	17	07.57	СССР		
7203718		№22	37	18	08.57	СССР		
7203719	РР	№22	37	19	08.57	СССР		
7203720		№22	37	20	08.57	СССР		
7203721		№22	37	21	09.57	СССР		
7203722	А	№22	37	22	08.57	СССР	70	конв. в Ту-16К-11-16, Ту-16К-26
7203723		№22	37	23	08.57	СССР		
7203724		№22	37	24	08.57	СССР	56	Украина бн 07, Киев
7203725		№22	37	25	08.57	СССР	21	конв. в Ту-16К-11-16
7203726		№22	37	26	08.57	СССР		
7203727		№22	37	27	08.57	СССР		
7203728		№22	37	28	08.57	СССР	07	Украина, Белая Церковь
7203729		№22	37	29	08.57	СССР		
7203730	КС	№22	37	30	08.57	СССР	62	документ
7203801		№22	38	01	08.57	СССР		
7203802		№22	38	02	08.57	СССР		
7203803		№22	38	03	08.57	СССР		
7203804		№22	38	04	09.57	СССР		
7203805	К-10	№22	38	05	09.57	СССР		первый прототип 
7203806	К-10	№22	38	06	12.57	СССР	74	второй прототип 
7203807		№22	38	07	09.57	СССР		
7203808		№22	38	08	09.57	СССР		
7203809		№22	38	09	09.57	СССР		
7203810		№22	38	10	09.57	СССР	06	конв. в Ту-16К-26
7203811		№22	38	11	09.57	СССР	84	568-й ОГвСАП, 444-й ТБАП
7203812		№22	38	12	09.57	СССР	03	
7203813		№22	38	13	09.57	СССР		
7203814		№22	38	14	09.57	СССР		
7203815		№22	38	15	09.57	СССР		
7203816		№22	38	16	09.57	СССР		
7203817		№22	38	17	09.57	СССР	10	Украина, Киев
7203818	КС	№22	38	18	09.57	СССР	24	фото
7203819	КС	№22	38	19	09.57	СССР	24	конв. в Ту-16К-26
7203820	КС	№22	38	20	09.57	СССР	65	конв. в Ту-16КСР-2
7203821		№22	38	21	09.57	СССР		
7203822		№22	38	22	09.57	СССР	47	444-й ТБАП
7203823		№22	38	23	09.57	СССР		
7203824		№22	38	24	09.57	СССР		
7203825		№22	38	25	09.57	СССР		
7203826		№22	38	26	10.57	СССР		
7203827		№22	38	27	10.57	СССР		
7203828		№22	38	28	10.57	СССР		
7203829	А	№22	38	29	10.57	СССР	06	251-й ГвТБАП, Украина, Белая Церковь
7203830		№22	38	30	10.57	СССР		
7203901		№22	39	01	10.57	СССР		
7203902		№22	39	02	10.57	СССР	53	605-й УАП
7203903		№22	39	03	10.57	СССР	07	251-й ГвТБАП, Украина
7203904		№22	39	04	10.57	СССР		
7203905		№22	39	05	10.57	СССР		
7203906		№22	39	06	10.57	СССР		
7203907	А	№22	39	07	10.57	СССР	15	08 251-й ГвТБАП, Украина, Белая Церковь
7203908		№22	39	08	10.57	СССР	26	251-й ГвТБАП, Украина, Стрый
7203909		№22	39	09	10.57	СССР		
7203910		№22	39	10	11.57	СССР		
7203911		№22	39	11	12.57	СССР		
7203912		№22	39	12	11.57	СССР		
7203913		№22	39	13	10.57	СССР		
7203914		№22	39	14	12.57	СССР	04	251-й ГвТБАП, Украина, Белая Церковь
7203915		№22	39	15	11.57	СССР		
7203916		№22	39	16	12.57	СССР		
7203917		№22	39	17	12.57	СССР		
7203918		№22	39	18	12.57	СССР		
7203919		№22	39	19	12.57	СССР		
7203920	КСР-2-5	№22	39	20	12.57	СССР	25	приказ 476
7203921		№22	39	21	12.57	СССР		
7203922		№22	39	22	12.57	СССР		
7203923		№22	39	23	12.57	СССР		
7203924		№22	39	24	12.57	СССР		
7203925		№22	39	25	12.57	СССР		
7203926		№22	39	26	12.57	СССР		
7203927		№22	39	27	12.57	СССР		
7203928		№22	39	28	12.57	СССР		
7203929		№22	39	29	12.57	СССР		
7203930		№22	39	30	12.57	СССР		приказ 476
7204001		№22	40	01	12.57	СССР		
7204002		№22	40	02	12.57	СССР		потерян 05.06.58
7204003		№22	40	03	12.57	СССР	17	251-й ГвТБАП, Украина, Чертков
7204004		№22	40	04	12.57	СССР		
7204005		№22	40	05	12.57	СССР	18	251-й ГвТБАП приказ 476, Украина, Белая Церковь
7204006		№22	40	06	12.57	СССР		приказ 476
7204007		№22	40	07	12.57	СССР		приказ 476
8204008	П	№22	40	08	01.58	СССР	06	Елка, Букет
8204009	П	№22	40	09	01.58	СССР	08	444-й ТБАП бн 99 Букет
8204010	К-10	№22	40	10	04.58	СССР	54	первый серийный
8204011		№22	40	11	01.58	СССР		
8204012		№22	40	12	02.58	СССР		
8204013		№22	40	13	01.58	СССР		
8204014	К-26	№22	40	14	02.58	СССР	25	Украина, Полтава
8204015		№22	40	15	02.58	СССР		
8204016	Р	№22	40	16	02.58	СССР	96	Букет
8204017		№22	40	17	02.58	СССР	45	605-й УАП
8204018		№22	40	18	03.58	СССР		444-й ТБАП
8204019		№22	40	19	02.58	СССР		
8204020		№22	40	20	03.58	СССР		
8204021		№22	40	21	03.58	СССР		200-й ТБАП
8204022	А	№22	40	22	02.58	СССР	20	конв. в Ту-16К-11-16 183-й МРАП, Ту-16К-26 Украина, Киев 54
8204023		№22	40	23	02.58	СССР		потерян 05.11.58
8204024		№22	40	24	02.58	СССР	05	Армавир
8204025		№22	40	25	03.58	СССР		
8204026	КРМ	№22	40	26	03.58	СССР		
8204027		№22	40	27	03.58	СССР		
8204028		№22	40	28	03.58	СССР		
8204029	К-10	№22	40	29	08.58	СССР		ЗА
8204030		№22	40	30	03.58	СССР		
8204101		№22	41	01	03.58	СССР		
8204102	А	№22	41	02	03.58	СССР		ЗА
8204103	К-10	№22	41	03	12.58	СССР	03	ЗА  в/ч 20816, в/ч 40595 Украина
8204104		№22	41	04	03.58	СССР		Приказ 261
8204105		№22	41	05	04.58	СССР	05	ЛИИ, приказ 226, Верхня Пышма
8204106		№22	41	06	04.58	СССР		
8204107		№22	41	07	04.58	СССР		
8204108	Е	№22	41	08	04.58	СССР	23	М-16-3 бн 90
8204109		№22	41	09	04.58	СССР		
8204110	К-10	№22	41	10	04.58	СССР		444-й ТБАП
8204111	ЗА	№22	41	11	04.58	СССР	16	конв. в Ту-16КСР-2-5
8204112		№22	41	12	04.58	СССР		
8204113		№22	41	13	04.58	СССР		
8204114		№22	41	14	04.58	СССР		
8204115		№22	41	15	04.58	СССР		
8204116		№22	41	16	05.58	СССР		
8204117		№22	41	17	04.58	СССР		приказ 226
8204118		№22	41	18	05.58	СССР		
8204119		№22	41	19	04.58	СССР		
8204120		№22	41	20	05.58	СССР		
8204121		№22	41	21	05.58	СССР		
8204122		№22	41	22	05.58	СССР		
8204123		№22	41	23	05.58	СССР		
8204124	П	№22	41	24	05.58	СССР		52-й ГвТБАП №10
8204125		№22	41	25	05.58	СССР		
8204126		№22	41	26	05.58	СССР		
8204127		№22	41	27	06.58	СССР		
8204128		№22	41	28	05.58	СССР		
8204129		№22	41	29	06.58	СССР		
8204130	П	№22	41	30	06.58	СССР	47	
8204201		№22	42	01	06.58	СССР		потерян 05.11.60
8204202		№22	42	02	06.58	СССР		
8204203	Э	№22	42	03	06.58	СССР	90	М-15-2 ГК НИИ ВВС бн 77 Ахтубинск
8204204		№22	42	04	06.58	СССР		
8204205		№22	42	05	06.58	СССР		
8204206		№22	42	06	06.58	СССР	40	
8204207		№22	42	07	06.58	СССР		
8204208		№22	42	08	06.58	СССР		
8204209		№22	42	09	06.58	СССР		
8204210	СПС	№22	42	10	07.58	СССР	39	251-й ГвТБАП, Украина, Октябрьское
8204211		№22	42	11	07.58	СССР		потерян 10.10.59
8204212	П	№22	42	12	07.58	СССР	80	СПС Фикус, М-16-3
8204213	ЗА	№22	42	13	07.58	СССР		Елка, конв в СПС
8204214	Э	№22	42	14	07.58	СССР	69	Азалия
8204215	П	№22	42	15	08.58	СССР	51	132-й ТБАП
8204216	К-10	№22	42	16	12.58	СССР	09	
8204217		№22	42	17	08.58	СССР		
8204218		№22	42	18	08.58	СССР		
8204219	П	№22	42	19	08.58	СССР	06	Букет
8204220		№22	42	20	09.58	СССР		
8204221		№22	42	21	09.58	СССР		
8204222	К-10	№22	42	22	12.58	СССР		

1511012	К-10	№22	51	01	06.61	СССР		КАПО потерян 22.06.61
?51102?	К-10	№22	51	02	06.61	СССР		
?51103?	К-10	№22	51	03	07.61	СССР		
?51104?	К-10	№22	51	04	08.61	СССР		
?51105?	К-10	№22	51	05	07.61	СССР		
?52101?	К-10	№22	52	01	08.61	СССР		
?52102?	К-10	№22	52	02	08.61	СССР		
?52103?	К-10	№22	52	03	09.61	СССР		
?52104?	К-10	№22	52	04	08.61	СССР		
?52105?	К-10	№22	52	05	09.61	СССР		
?53101?	К-10	№22	53	01	08.61	СССР		
?53102?	К-10	№22	53	02	09.61	СССР		
?53103?	К-10	№22	53	03	09.61	СССР		
?53104?	К-10	№22	53	04	09.61	СССР		
?53105?	К-10	№22	53	05	09.61	СССР		
?54101?	К-10	№22	54	01	10.61	СССР		
?54102?	К-10	№22	54	02	10.61	СССР		
?54103?	К-10	№22	54	03	10.61	СССР		
?54104?	К-10	№22	54	04	10.61	СССР		
?54105?	К-10	№22	54	05	10.61	СССР		
?55101?	К-10	№22	55	01	10.61	СССР		
2551023	К-10	№22	55	02	11.61	СССР		
?55103?	К-10	№22	55	03	11.61	СССР		
?55104?	К-10	№22	55	04	11.61	СССР		
?55105?	К-10	№22	55	05	11.61	СССР		
?56101?	К-10	№22	56	01	12.61	СССР		
2561024	К-10	№22	56	02	12.61	СССР	04	Украина
3561035	К-10	№22	56	03	12.61	СССР	92	5-й ГвМРАП, 30-й ОРАП
?56104?	К-10	№22	56	04	12.61	СССР		
?56105?	К-10	№22	56	05	12.61	СССР		
?57201?	К-10	№22	57	01	02.62	СССР		
?57202?	К-10	№22	57	02	02.62	СССР		
?57203?	К-10	№22	57	03	02.62	СССР		
?57204?	К-10	№22	57	04	02.62	СССР		
?57205?	К-10	№22	57	05	02.62	СССР		
?58201?	К-10	№22	58	01	03.62	СССР		
?58202?	К-10	№22	58	02	02.62	СССР		
?58203?	К-10	№22	58	03	03.62	СССР		
?58204?	К-10	№22	58	04	02.62	СССР		
?58205?	К-10	№22	58	05	03.62	СССР		
?59201?	К-10	№22	59	01	03.62	СССР		
?59202?	К-10	№22	59	02	03.62	СССР		
?59203?	К-10	№22	59	03	03.62	СССР		
?59204?	К-10	№22	59	04	03.62	СССР		
?59205?	К-10	№22	59	05	03.62	СССР		
?60201?	К-10	№22	60	01	04.62	СССР		
?60202?	К-10	№22	60	02	04.62	СССР		
?60203?	К-10	№22	60	03	04.62	СССР		
?60204?	К-10	№22	60	04	04.62	СССР		
?60205?	К-10	№22	60	05	04.62	СССР		
?61201?	К-10	№22	61	01	04.62	СССР		
?61202?	К-10	№22	61	02	05.62	СССР		
?61203?	К-10	№22	61	03	05.62	СССР		
?61204?	К-10	№22	61	04	05.62	СССР		Хороль потерян
?61205?	К-10	№22	61	05	05.62	СССР		
?62201?	К-10	№22	62	01	05.62	СССР		
?62202?	К-10	№22	62	02	05.62	СССР		
?62203?	К-10	№22	62	03	06.62	СССР		
?62204?	К-10	№22	62	04	06.62	СССР		
?62205?	К-10	№22	62	05	06.62	СССР		
?63201?	К-10	№22	63	01	06.62	СССР		
?63202?	К-10	№22	63	02	06.62	СССР		Конв. В СПС
?63203?	К-10	№22	63	03	06.62	СССР		
?63204?	К-10	№22	63	04	07.62	СССР		
?63205?	К-10	№22	63	05	07.62	СССР		
4642012	К-10	№22	64	01	07.62	СССР		
?64202?	К-10	№22	64	02	07.62	СССР		
?64203?	К-10	№22	64	03	08.62	СССР		
?64204?	К-10	№22	64	04	08.62	СССР		
?64205?	К-10	№22	64	05	08.62	СССР		
4652012	К-10	№22	65	01	08.62	СССР		
?65202?	К-10	№22	65	02	08.62	СССР		
4652034	К-10	№22	65	03	08.62	СССР	41	конв. в Ту-1К-10-26
4652042	К-10	№22	65	04	08.62	СССР		
?65205?	К-10	№22	65	05	09.62	СССР		
?66201?	К-10	№22	66	01	09.62	СССР		
?66202?	К-10	№22	66	02	09.62	СССР		
?66203?	К-10	№22	66	03	09.62	СССР		
?66204?	К-10	№22	66	04	09.62	СССР		
?66205?	К-10	№22	66	05	09.62	СССР		
?67201?	К-10	№22	67	01	09.62	СССР		
?67202?	К-10	№22	67	02	10.62	СССР		
?67203?	К-10	№22	67	03	10.62	СССР		
?67204?	К-10	№22	67	04	10.62	СССР		
?67205?	К-10	№22	67	05	10.62	СССР		
?68201?	К-10	№22	68	01	10.62	СССР		
?68202?	К-10	№22	68	02	10.62	СССР		
?68203?	К-10	№22	68	03	10.62	СССР		
?68204?	К-10	№22	68	04	11.62	СССР		
?68205?	К-10	№22	68	05	11.62	СССР		
?69201?	К-10	№22	69	01	12.62	СССР		
?69202?	К-10	№22	69	02	11.62	СССР		
?69203?	К-10	№22	69	03	12.62	СССР		
?69204?	К-10	№22	69	04	12.62	СССР		
?69205?	К-10	№22	69	05	12.62	СССР		
?70201?	К-10	№22	70	01	12.62	СССР		
?70202?	К-10	№22	70	02	12.62	СССР		
?70203?	К-10	№22	70	03	12.62	СССР		
?70204?	К-10	№22	70	04	12.62	СССР		
?70205?	К-10	№22	70	05	12.62	СССР		
?71?01?	К-10	№22	71	01	01.63	СССР		
?71?02?	К-10	№22	71	02	01.63	СССР		
?71?03?	К-10	№22	71	03	01.63	СССР		
?71304?	К-10	№22	71	04	01.63	СССР		
?71305?	К-10	№22	71	05	01.63	СССР		
?72301?	К-10	№22	72	01	02.63	СССР		
?72302?	К-10	№22	72	02	02.63	СССР		
?72303?	К-10	№22	72	03	02.63	СССР		
?72304?	К-10	№22	72	04	02.63	СССР		
?72305?	К-10	№22	72	05	02.63	СССР		
?73301?	К-10	№22	73	01	02.63	СССР		
?73302?	К-10	№22	73	02	03.63	СССР		
?73303?	К-10	№22	73	03	03.63	СССР		
2733045	К-10	№22	73	04	03.63	СССР	01	303-й ТБАП потерян 17.03.76
1733052	К-10	№22	73	05	03.63	СССР	22	183-й МРАП
?743301?	К-10	№22	74	01	04.63	СССР		
?74302?	К-10	№22	74	02	04.63	СССР		
?74303?	К-10	№22	74	03	04.63	СССР		
?74304?	К-10	№22	74	04	04.63	СССР		
2743054	К-10	№22	74	05	05.63	СССР		конв. в Ту-16К-10Д, Ту-16-10-26
?75301?	К-10	№22	75	01	04.63	СССР		
?75302?	К-10	№22	75	02	05.63	СССР		
?75303?	К-10	№22	75	03	05.63	СССР		
?75304?	К-10	№22	75	04	06.63	СССР		
?75305?	К-10	№22	75	05	05.63	СССР		
?76301?	К-10	№22	76	01	06.63	СССР		
?76302?	К-10	№22	76	02	06.63	СССР		
?76303?	К-10	№22	76	03	06.63	СССР		
?76304?	К-10	№22	76	04	06.63	СССР		
?76305?	К-10	№22	76	05	07.63	СССР		
?77301?	К-10	№22	77	01	07.63	СССР		
?77302?	К-10	№22	77	02	07.63	СССР		
?77303?	К-10	№22	77	03	07.63	СССР		
?77304?	К-10	№22	77	04	07.63	СССР		
?77305?	К-10	№22	77	05	08.63	СССР		
?78301?	К-10	№22	78	01	08.63	СССР		
?78302?	К-10	№22	78	02	08.63	СССР		
?78303?	К-10	№22	78	03	08.63	СССР		
?78304?	К-10	№22	78	04	09.63	СССР		
?78305?	К-10	№22	78	05	09.63	СССР		
1793014	К-10	№22	79	01	10.63	СССР	15	конв. в Ту-16К-10-26
?79302?	К-10	№22	79	02	10.63	СССР		
?79303?	К-10	№22	79	03	10.63	СССР		
?79304?	К-10	№22	79	04	10.63	СССР		
?79305?	К-10	№22	79	05	11.63	СССР		
?80301?	К-10	№22	80	01	11.63	СССР		
?80302?	К-10	№22	80	02	10.63	СССР		
?80303?	К-10	№22	80	03	11.63	СССР		
?80304?	К-10	№22	80	04	12.63	СССР		
?80305?	К-10	№22	80	05	12.63	СССР	

1880001		№1	00	01	10.54	СССР		из частей 4200505 ОКБ Туполева потерян 28.09.54
1880002		№1	00	02	11.54	СССР		ИВАТУ
1880101		№1	01	01	10.54	СССР	57	потом 24 ОКБ Туполева
1880201		№1	02	01	11.54	СССР		ГК НИИ ВВС
1880202		№1	02	02	12.54	СССР		
1880301		№1	03	01	12.54	СССР		
1880302		№1	03	02	12.54	СССР	50	конв. в Ту-16Р-1, Ту-16Р-2, Монино
1880401		№1	04	01	12.54	СССР		
1880402		№1	04	02	12.54	СССР		Украина, Киев
1880403		№1	04	03	12.54	СССР		ЛЛ, ЛИИ
1880404		№1	04	04	02.55	СССР	41	потом 78, 1006-й ТБАП Украина
1880405		№1	04	05	02.55	СССР		документ
1880501		№1	05	01	02.55	СССР		
1880502		№1	05	02	02.55	СССР		
1880503		№1	05	03	02.55	СССР		
1880504		№1	05	04	03.55	СССР		документ
1880505		№1	05	05	03.55	СССР		
1880601		№1	06	01	03.55	СССР		документ
1880602		№1	06	02	03.55	СССР	76	43-й ЦПБ потерян 20.02.58
1880603		№1	06	03	03.55	СССР		документ
1880604		№1	06	04	03.55	СССР		документ
1880605		№1	06	05	03.55	СССР		
1880701		№1	07	01	03.55	СССР		185-й ТБАП потерян 06.56
1880702		№1	07	02	03.55	СССР		
1880703		№1	07	03	03.55	СССР		
1880704		№1	07	04	04.55	СССР		
1880705		№1	07	05	04.55	СССР		
1880801		№1	08	01	04.55	СССР	76	
1880802		№1	08	02	04.55	СССР		185-й ТБАП потерян 19.08.55
1880803	СПС	№1	08	03	04.55	СССР		документ
1880804		№1	08	04	04.55	СССР	01	
1880805		№1	08	05	04.55	СССР		документ
1880901		№1	09	01	05.55	СССР	14	документ
1880902		№1	09	02	05.55	СССР	47	183-й МРАП
1880903		№1	09	03	05.55	СССР		
1880904	СПС	№1	09	04	05.55	СССР	09	
1880905		№1	09	05	05.55	СССР		АВАТУ
1881001		№1	10	01	05.55	СССР		
1881002		№1	10	02	05.55	СССР		
1881003		№1	10	03	05.55	СССР		
1881004		№1	10	04	05.55	СССР		402-й ТБАП потерян 11.11.59
1881005		№1	10	05	06.55	СССР		документ
1881101		№1	11	01	06.55	СССР		
1881102		№1	11	02	06.55	СССР		потерян 23.12.58
1881103		№1	11	03	06.55	СССР		
1881104		№1	11	04	06.55	СССР		605-й УАП
1881105	СПС	№1	11	05	06.55	СССР		840-й ТБАП
1881106		№1	11	06	06.55	СССР	07	Приозерск
1881107		№1	11	07	06.55	СССР		
1881108		№1	11	08	06.55	СССР		
1881109		№1	11	09	06.55	СССР		
1881110		№1	11	10	06.55	СССР	10	ЛЛ ЛИИ
1881201		№1	12	01	07.55	СССР		документ
1881202		№1	12	02	07.55	СССР		документ
1881203		№1	12	03	07.55	СССР		
1881204		№1	12	04	07.55	СССР		документ
1881205		№1	12	05	07.55	СССР		документ
1881206		№1	12	06	07.55	СССР		
1881207		№1	12	07	07.55	СССР		
1881208		№1	12	08	07.55	СССР		
1881209		№1	12	09	07.55	СССР		потерян 15.07.57
1881210		№1	12	10	07.55	СССР	19	ГК НИИ ВВС
1881301		№1	13	01	07.55	СССР		конв. в Ту-16Г СССР-Л5411
1881302		№1	13	02	08.55	СССР		документ
1881303		№1	13	03	07.55	СССР		
1881304		№1	13	04	09.55	СССР	58	Украина, Киев ГИА
1881305	СПС	№1	13	05	07.55	СССР	42	конв. в Ту-16П Букет
1881306		№1	13	06	09.55	СССР		
1881307		№1	13	07	09.55	СССР		303-й ТБАП
1881308		№1	13	08	09.55	СССР	64	260-й ТБАП
1881309		№1	13	09	09.55	СССР		документ
1881310		№1	13	10	09.55	СССР		документ
1881401		№1	14	01	09.55	СССР		документ
1881402		№1	14	02	09.55	СССР		
1881403		№1	14	03	09.55	СССР		
1881404		№1	14	04	08.55	СССР	09	Приозерск
1881405		№1	14	05	09.55	СССР		
1881406		№1	14	06	08.55	СССР		
1881407		№1	14	07	09.55	СССР	43	
1881408		№1	14	08	09.55	СССР		
1881409		№1	14	09	09.55	СССР		
1881410	СПС	№1	14	10	09.55	СССР	34	конв. в Ту-16П Букет
1881501		№1	15	01	09.55	СССР		
1881502		№1	15	02	09.55	СССР		документ
1881503		№1	15	03	09.55	СССР		документ
1881504		№1	15	04	08.55	СССР		документ
1881505		№1	15	05	09.55	СССР		
1881506		№1	15	06	08.55	СССР		документ
1881507		№1	15	07	09.55	СССР		
1881508		№1	15	08	09.55	СССР		
1881509		№1	15	09	09.55	СССР		
1881510		№1	15	10	09.55	СССР		
1881601		№1	16	01	09.55	СССР		
1881602	П	№1	16	02	09.55	СССР	10	
1881603		№1	16	03	09.55	СССР		документ
1881604		№1	16	04	10.55	СССР		документ
1881605	СПС	№1	16	05	10.55	СССР	23	Елка
1881606		№1	16	06	10.55	СССР		
1881607		№1	16	07	10.55	СССР		Приозерск
1881608		№1	16	08	10.55	СССР		документ
1881609		№1	16	09	10.55	СССР		документ
1881610		№1	16	10	10.55	СССР	08	185-й ГвТБАП
1881701		№1	17	01	11.55	СССР		
1881702		№1	17	02	11.55	СССР		Приозерск
1881703	СПС	№1	17	03	11.55	СССР		
1881704	СПС	№1	17	04	11.55	СССР		
1881705	СПС	№1	17	05	11.55	СССР		документ
1881706	СПС	№1	17	06	11.55	СССР		
1881707	СПС	№1	17	07	11.55	СССР		документ
1881708	СПС	№1	17	08	11.55	СССР	40	М-16-1
1881709	СПС	№1	17	09	11.55	СССР		
1881710	СПС	№1	17	10	11.55	СССР		
1881801		№1	18	01	11.55	СССР		документ
1881802		№1	18	02	11.55	СССР		
1881803		№1	18	03	11.55	СССР		
1881804		№1	18	04	11.55	СССР		документ
1881805		№1	18	05	11.55	СССР		
1881806		№1	18	06	11.55	СССР		документ
1881807		№1	18	07	12.55	СССР		документ
1881808		№1	18	08	12.55	СССР		документ
1881809	Р	№1	18	09	12.55	СССР	12	219-й ОДРАП, Ахтубинск
1881810		№1	18	10	12.55	СССР		
1881901		№1	19	01	12.55	СССР		потерян 13.03.59
1881902		№1	19	02	12.55	СССР		документ
1881903		№1	19	03	12.55	СССР		260-й ТБАП
1881904		№1	19	04	12.55	СССР		документ
1881905		№1	19	05	12.55	СССР		
1881906	Р	№1	19	06	12.55	СССР		Конв. В Ту-16РМ 
1881907		№1	19	07	12.55	СССР	46	документ
1881908		№1	19	08	12.55	СССР		документ
1881909		№1	19	09	12.55	СССР	35	219-й ОДРАП, ШМАС Спасск-Дальний
1881910		№1	19	10	12.55	СССР		документ
1882001		№1	20	01	12.55	СССР		
1882002		№1	20	02	12.55	СССР	34	132-й ТБАП
1882003		№1	20	03	12.55	СССР		
1882004		№1	20	04	12.55	СССР		
1882005		№1	20	05	12.55	СССР		документ
1882006		№1	20	06	12.55	СССР		
1882007		№1	20	07	12.55	СССР		
1882008		№1	20	08	12.55	СССР		документ
1882009		№1	20	09	12.55	СССР		
1882010		№1	20	10	02.56	СССР		
1882011		№1	20	11	02.56	СССР		документ
1882012		№1	20	12	02.56	СССР		документ
1882013		№1	20	13	02.56	СССР	32	662-й УАП
1882014		№1	20	14	02.56	СССР		документ
1882015		№1	20	15	02.56	СССР		документ
1882016		№1	20	16	02.56	СССР		
1882017		№1	20	17	02.56	СССР	15	документ
1882018		№1	20	18	02.56	СССР		документ
1882019		№1	20	19	02.56	СССР		документ
1882020		№1	20	20	02.56	СССР		документ
1882101		№1	21	01	02.56	СССР		
1882102		№1	21	02	02.56	СССР		
1882103		№1	21	03	02.56	СССР		
1882104		№1	21	04	03.56	СССР		
1882105		№1	21	05	03.56	СССР		документ
1882106		№1	21	06	03.56	СССР		Фонарь
1882107		№1	21	07	03.56	СССР		
1882108	З	№1	21	08	03.56	СССР	26	219-й ОДРАП
1882109		№1	21	09	03.56	СССР		
1882110		№1	21	10	03.56	СССР		
1882111		№1	21	11	03.56	СССР		
1882112		№1	21	12	03.56	СССР		
1882113		№1	21	13	03.56	СССР		
1882114		№1	21	14	03.56	СССР		
1882115		№1	21	15	03.56	СССР		
1882116		№1	21	16	03.56	СССР		
1882117		№1	21	17	03.56	СССР		
1882118		№1	21	18	03.56	СССР		
1882119		№1	21	19	03.56	СССР		
1882120		№1	21	20	03.56	СССР		документ
1882201		№1	22	01	04.56	СССР		
1882202		№1	22	02	04.56	СССР		конв. в Ту-16Н
1882203		№1	22	03	04.56	СССР		
1882204		№1	22	04	04.56	СССР		
1882205	П	№1	22	05	04.56	СССР	28	потом 01 Букет, 52-й ГвИТБАП
1882206		№1	22	06	05.56	СССР		документ
1882207		№1	22	07	05.56	СССР		
1882208		№1	22	08	05.56	СССР		
1882209		№1	22	09	05.56	СССР		
1882210		№1	22	10	05.56	СССР		
1882211		№1	22	11	05.56	СССР		документ
1882212		№1	22	12	05.56	СССР		
1882213		№1	22	13	09.56	СССР		184-й ГвТБАП потерян 17.08.57
1882214		№1	22	14	09.56	СССР		приказ 198
1882215		№1	22	15	05.56	СССР		
1882216	Е	№1	22	16	05.56	СССР	61	Азалия, конв в Ту-16П Букет, М-16-3
1882217		№1	22	17	05.56	СССР		
1882218		№1	22	18	05.56	СССР		200-й ТБАП
1882219		№1	22	19	05.56	СССР		
1882220		№1	22	20	05.56	СССР		
1882301		№1	23	01	05.56	СССР		
1882302	Р	№1	23	02	05.56	СССР	30	конв. в Ту-16НН бн 41
1882303		№1	23	03	05.56	СССР		документ
1882304		№1	23	04	05.56	СССР		документ
1882305	Р	№1	23	05	06.56	СССР		Конв. В Ту-16РМ 
1882306	Е	№1	23	06	05.56	СССР	09	Елка
1882307		№1	23	07	06.56	СССР		
1882308		№1	23	08	06.56	СССР		
1882309	Р	№1	23	09	05.56	СССР	30	потерян 06.10.56
1882310		№1	23	10	06.56	СССР		приказ 198
1882311		№1	23	11	06.56	СССР		потерян 03.07.59
1882312		№1	23	12	06.56	СССР		
1882313		№1	23	13	06.56	СССР		260-й ТБАП
1882314		№1	23	14	06.56	СССР		конв. в Ту-16Н
1882315		№1	23	15	06.56	СССР	34	
1882316		№1	23	16	08.56	СССР		
1882317		№1	23	17	07.56	СССР		документ
1882318		№1	23	18	06.56	СССР		
1882319		№1	23	19	06.56	СССР		
1882320		№1	23	20	06.56	СССР		
1882401		№1	24	01	07.56	СССР		251-й ГвТБАП прототип Ту-16Н
1882402		№1	24	02	07.56	СССР		
1882403		№1	24	03	07.56	СССР		
1882404		№1	24	04	07.56	СССР		
1882405	Р	№1	24	05	07.56	СССР	33	
1882406		№1	24	06	07.56	СССР		
1882407		№1	24	07	07.56	СССР		документ
1882408	СПС	№1	24	08	07.56	СССР		конв. в Ту-16П
1882409	СПС	№1	24	09	07.56	СССР		конв. в Ту-16П Фикус
1882410		№1	24	10	10.56	СССР		
1882411	Е	№1	24	11	08.56	СССР	45	
1882412		№1	24	12	08.56	СССР		документ
1882413		№1	24	13	08.56	СССР		
1882414		№1	24	14	08.56	СССР		документ
1882415		№1	24	15	09.56	СССР		документ
1882416		№1	24	16	08.56	СССР		
1882417		№1	24	17	08.56	СССР		
1882418		№1	24	18	08.56	СССР		
1882419		№1	24	19	08.56	СССР		
1882420	Р	№1	24	20	08.56	СССР	07	ИВАТУ, РКИИГА
1882501		№1	25	01	09.56	СССР		
1882502		№1	25	02	09.56	СССР		
1882503		№1	25	03	09.56	СССР	45	251-й ГвТБАП Ту-16Н, Ту-16НН
1882504		№1	25	04	09.56	СССР		251-й ГвТБАП потерян 14.10.59
1882505		№1	25	05	09.56	СССР		документ
1882506		№1	25	06	09.56	СССР		
1882507		№1	25	07	09.56	СССР		документ
1882508		№1	25	08	10.56	СССР		
1882509		№1	25	09	10.56	СССР		
1882510		№1	25	10	10.56	СССР	04	
1882511		№1	25	11	10.56	СССР		
1882512		№1	25	12	10.56	СССР		
1882513		№1	25	13	10.56	СССР	27	в\ч 19169
1882514		№1	25	14	11.56	СССР		
1882515		№1	25	15	10.56	СССР	78	444-й ТБАП
1882516		№1	25	16	11.56	СССР		
1882517		№1	25	17	10.56	СССР		
1882518		№1	25	18	11.56	СССР		
1882519		№1	25	19	10.56	СССР		документ
1882520	Р	№1	25	20	11.56	СССР	04	967-й ОДРАП
1882601		№1	26	01	11.56	СССР		
1882602		№1	26	02	11.56	СССР		
1882603		№1	26	03	12.56	СССР		
1882604		№1	26	04	11.56	СССР		документ
1882605		№1	26	05	12.56	СССР		
1882606		№1	26	06	11.56	СССР		
1882607		№1	26	07	12.56	СССР		
1882608		№1	26	08	12.56	СССР		
1882609		№1	26	09	12.56	СССР		
1882610		№1	26	10	12.56	СССР		
1882611		№1	26	11	12.56	СССР		
1882612	СПС	№1	26	12	12.56	СССР	21	Украина, Прилуки
1882613		№1	26	13	12.56	СССР		
1882614		№1	26	14	12.56	СССР		
1882615	СПС	№1	26	15	12.56	СССР	20	
1882616		№1	26	16	12.56	СССР		
1882617		№1	26	17	12.56	СССР		
1882618		№1	26	18	12.56	СССР		
1882619		№1	26	19	12.56	СССР		
1882620		№1	26	20	01.57	СССР		
1882701		№1	27	01	01.57	СССР		
1882702		№1	27	02	01.57	СССР		
1882703		№1	27	03	01.57	СССР		
1882704		№1	27	04	01.57	СССР		
1882705		№1	27	05	01.57	СССР		
1882706		№1	27	06	01.57	СССР		
1882707		№1	27	07	01.57	СССР		
1882708		№1	27	08	01.57	СССР	27	219-й ОДРАП потерян 21.02.64
1882709		№1	27	09	01.57	СССР		
1882710	Р	№1	27	10	01.57	СССР	26	
1882711		№1	27	11	02.57	СССР		
1882712		№1	27	12	02.57	СССР		
1882713		№1	27	13	02.57	СССР		потерян 25.06.57
1882714		№1	27	14	02.57	СССР		
1882715		№1	27	15	02.57	СССР		
1882716		№1	27	16	02.57	СССР		
1882717		№1	27	17	02.57	СССР		
1882718		№1	27	18	02.57	СССР		
1882719		№1	27	19	02.57	СССР		
1882720		№1	27	20	02.57	СССР		
1882801	З	№1	28	01	02.57	СССР	30	
1882802		№1	28	02	03.57	СССР		ВВС МВО
1882803		№1	28	03	03.57	СССР		
1882804		№1	28	04	03.57	СССР		568-й МРАП
1882805		№1	28	05	04.57	СССР		
1882806		№1	28	06	03.57	СССР		
1882807		№1	28	07	03.57	СССР		
1882808		№1	28	08	03.57	СССР		ЛИИ ЛЛ РД-3МР
1882809		№1	28	09	03.57	СССР		потерян 12.09.58
1882810		№1	28	10	03.57	СССР		
1882811		№1	28	11	03.57	СССР		
1882812		№1	28	12	03.57	СССР		
1882813		№1	28	13	03.57	СССР		
1882814		№1	28	14	03.57	СССР		
1882815		№1	28	15	04.57	СССР		
1882816		№1	28	16	04.57	СССР		
1882817		№1	28	17	04.57	СССР		
1882818		№1	28	18	04.57	СССР		
1882819		№1	28	19	04.57	СССР		52-й ГвТБАП
1882820		№1	28	20	04.57	СССР	16	
1882901		№1	29	01	04.57	СССР		
1882902		№1	29	02	04.57	СССР		
1882903		№1	29	03	04.57	СССР		
1882904		№1	29	04	04.57	СССР		ВВС МВО
1882905		№1	29	05	04.57	СССР		
1882906	З	№1	29	06	05.57	СССР		
1882907	З	№1	29	07	05.57	СССР		
1882908	З	№1	29	08	05.57	СССР		
1882909	З	№1	29	09	05.57	СССР		
1882910		№1	29	10	05.57	СССР		
1882911		№1	29	11	04.57	СССР		
1882912		№1	29	12	05.57	СССР		
1882913		№1	29	13	05.57	СССР		
1882914		№1	29	14	05.57	СССР		сбит МиГ-19 11.57 
1882915		№1	29	15	05.57	СССР		
1882916		№1	29	16	05.57	СССР	34	219-й ОДРАП
1882917	З	№1	29	17	05.57	СССР	33	219-й ОДРАП
1882918		№1	29	18	06.57	СССР		
1882919		№1	29	19	06.57	СССР		
1882920		№1	29	20	06.57	СССР		
1883001		№1	30	01	09.57	СССР		Обновл. гондолы двиг
1883002		№1	30	02	06.57	СССР		Обновл. гондолы двиг
1883003		№1	30	03	06.57	СССР		Обновл. гондолы двиг
1883004		№1	30	04	11.57	СССР		Обновл. гондолы двиг
1883005	З	№1	30	05	06.57	СССР		Обновл. гондолы двиг
1883006		№1	30	06	06.57	СССР		Обновл. гондолы двиг
1883007		№1	30	07	06.57	СССР		Обновл. гондолы двиг
1883008		№1	30	08	06.57	СССР		
1883009		№1	30	09	06.57	СССР		
1883010		№1	30	10	06.57	СССР		
1883011		№1	30	11	06.57	СССР		
1883012	З	№1	30	12	07.57	СССР		
1883013		№1	30	13	07.57	СССР		Камрань фото
1883014	Р	№1	30	14	07.57	СССР	39	
1883015		№1	30	15	07.57	СССР		
1883016		№1	30	16	07.57	СССР		
1883017		№1	30	17	07.57	СССР		
1883018		№1	30	18	07.57	СССР		
1883019		№1	30	19	07.57	СССР		
1883020		№1	30	20	07.57	СССР		документ
1883101	З	№1	31	01	07.57	СССР		
1883102		№1	31	02	07.57	СССР		
1883103	Р	№1	31	03	07.57	СССР	32	219-й ОДРАП, Завитинск
1883104		№1	31	04	07.57	СССР		
1883105	З	№1	31	05	07.57	СССР	38	219-й ОДРАП
1883106	З	№1	31	06	08.57	СССР		219-й ОДРАП, Завитинск
1883107		№1	31	07	08.57	СССР		
1883108		№1	31	08	08.57	СССР	50	Дягилево
1883109		№1	31	09	08.57	СССР		
1883110		№1	31	10	08.57	СССР		
1883111		№1	31	11	08.57	СССР		
1883112		№1	31	12	08.57	СССР		
1883113		№1	31	13	08.57	СССР		
1883114		№1	31	14	08.57	СССР	39	219-й ОДРАП
1883115		№1	31	15	08.57	СССР		
1883116		№1	31	16	08.57	СССР		
1883117	П(ЗА)	№1	31	17	08.57	СССР		СПС Фикус
1883118		№1	31	18	08.57	СССР		Завитинск
1883119		№1	31	19	08.57	СССР	16	
1883120		№1	31	20	10.57	СССР		
1883201		№1	32	01	10.57	СССР		
1883202		№1	32	02	09.57	СССР		
1883203		№1	32	03	09.57	СССР		
1883204		№1	32	04	09.57	СССР	12	
1883205		№1	32	05	09.57	СССР		
1883206		№1	32	06	09.57	СССР		
1883207		№1	32	07	09.57	СССР	22	
1883208		№1	32	08	09.57	СССР		
1883209		№1	32	09	09.57	СССР		
1883210		№1	32	10	09.57	СССР		Завитинск
1883211		№1	32	11	09.57	СССР		
1883212		№1	32	12	09.57	СССР		
1883213		№1	32	13	10.57	СССР	06	Завитинск
1883214		№1	32	14	10.57	СССР		
1883215	Р	№1	32	15	10.57	СССР		
1883216		№1	32	16	10.57	СССР		
1883217		№1	32	17	10.57	СССР		СПС Фикус
1883218	Р	№1	32	18	10.57	СССР		219-й ОДРАП потерян 13.10.58
1883219		№1	32	19	10.57	СССР		
1883220		№1	32	20	10.57	СССР		
1883301		№1	33	01	10.57	СССР	29	документ
1883302		№1	33	02	10.57	СССР	86	
1883303		№1	33	03	10.57	СССР	30	
1883304	Р	№1	33	04	10.57	СССР	12	ЗА потом 39 
1883305	Р	№1	33	05	10.57	СССР	27	ЗА потом 28, конв в Ту-16РР Завитинск, 219-й ОДРАП
1883306		№1	33	06	11.57	СССР		
1883307		№1	33	07	11.57	СССР	43	
1883308	Р	№1	33	08	11.57	СССР	87	ЗА
1883309		№1	33	09	11.57	СССР		
1883310	Р	№1	33	10	11.57	СССР	21	Завитинск, 605-й УАП
1883311		№1	33	11	11.57	СССР		
1883312		№1	33	12	11.57	СССР	28	
1883313	Р	№1	33	13	11.57	СССР	35	ЗА потом 23
1883314		№1	33	14	11.57	СССР	23	Украина, Киев ГИА
1883315	Р	№1	33	15	11.57	СССР	09	219-й ОДРАП ЗА
1883316	Р	№1	33	16	11.57	СССР	02	219-й ОДРАП
1883317	Р	№1	33	17	11.57	СССР		ЗА
1883318	Р	№1	33	18	12.57	СССР	25	219-й ОДРАП
1883319		№1	33	19	12.57	СССР	22	219-й ОДРАП
1883320	Р	№1	33	20	12.57	СССР	05	967-й ДРАП
1883401		№1	34	01	12.57	СССР		
1883402		№1	34	02	12.57	СССР	23	
1883403	Р	№1	34	03	12.57	СССР	25	Завитинск
1883404	Р	№1	34	04	12.57	СССР	22	219-й ОДРАП
1883405	Р	№1	34	05	12.57	СССР	05	219-й ОДРАП ЗА Сирень
1883406		№1	34	06	12.57	СССР		
1883407		№1	34	07	12.57	СССР		
1883408	Р	№1	34	08	12.57	СССР	20	219-й ОДРАП
1883409	Э	№1	34	09	12.57	СССР	05	
1883410	СПС	№1	34	10	01.58	СССР	07	конв. в Ту-16Р
1883411		№1	34	11	01.58	СССР		
1883412		№1	34	12	01.58	СССР		Завитинск
1883413		№1	34	13	01.58	СССР		
1883414	Р	№1	34	14	01.58	СССР		ЗА
1883415		№1	34	15	01.58	СССР		
1883416	Р	№1	34	16	01.58	СССР	03	219-й ОДРАП ЗА, конв. в Ту-16РР ЗА бн 01
1883417		№1	34	17	01.58	СССР		
1883418	Р	№1	34	18	01.58	СССР	26	
1883419		№1	34	19	01.58	СССР		
1883420		№1	34	20	02.58	СССР		
1883501	Р	№1	35	01	02.58	СССР	44	219-й ОДРАП, ЗА
1883502		№1	35	02	02.58	СССР		
1883503		№1	35	03	02.58	СССР		
1883504	Р	№1	35	04	02.58	СССР	41	219-й ОДРАП, Пристань ЗА
1883505		№1	35	05	02.58	СССР		
1883506		№1	35	06	02.58	СССР	26	
1883507		№1	35	07	02.58	СССР		
1883508		№1	35	08	02.58	СССР		
1883509		№1	35	09	02.58	СССР		
1883510		№1	35	10	03.58	СССР		
1883511	Р	№1	35	11	03.58	СССР	29	ЗА СПС-10М Мальва 219-й ОДРАП бн 04
1883512	Р	№1	35	12	03.58	СССР		
1883513	Р	№1	35	13	03.58	СССР	03	
1883514		№1	35	14	03.58	СССР		
1883515		№1	35	15	03.58	СССР		
1883516		№1	35	16	03.58	СССР		
1883517		№1	35	17	03.58	СССР		
1883518		№1	35	18	03.58	СССР		
1883519		№1	35	19	03.58	СССР		
1883520		№1	35	20	03.58	СССР		
1883601		№1	36	01	03.58	СССР	69	ЛИИ
1883602		№1	36	02	04.58	СССР		
1883603		№1	36	03	04.58	СССР		
1883604		№1	36	04	04.58	СССР		
1883605		№1	36	05	04.58	СССР		
1883606	СПС	№1	36	06	04.58	СССР		Елка, конв. в Ту-16П(ЗА) Букет
1883607		№1	36	07	04.58	СССР		
1883608		№1	36	08	04.58	СССР		
1883609	Э	№1	36	09	04.58	СССР	29	Азалия, М-16-2
1883610		№1	36	10	04.58	СССР		
1883611		№1	36	11	05.58	СССР		
1883612		№1	36	12	05.58	СССР		303-й ТБАП потерян 14.11.60
1883613		№1	36	13	05.58	СССР		
1883614		№1	36	14	05.58	СССР		
1883615		№1	36	15	05.58	СССР		
1883616		№1	36	16	05.58	СССР		
1883617		№1	36	17	05.58	СССР		
1883618		№1	36	18	05.58	СССР		
1883619		№1	36	19	05.58	СССР		219-й ОДРАП
1883620		№1	36	20	1958	СССР		
1883701	СПС	№1	37	01	02.59	СССР	18	Елка ГК НИИ ВВС, М-16
1883702	СПС	№1	37	02	02.59	СССР	10	52-й ГвИТБАП Елка, М-16 
1883703	СПС	№1	37	03	02.59	СССР		Елка, М-16
1883704	СПС	№1	37	04	02.59	СССР	08	Елка, конв. в Ту-16КРМЭ, М-16
1883705	СПС	№1	37	05	02.59	СССР		Елка, М-16
1883706	СПС	№1	37	06	03.59	СССР		Елка, М-16
1883707	СПС	№1	37	07	04.59	СССР		Елка, М-16
1883708	СПС	№1	37	08	04.59	СССР	16	Елка ГК НИИ ВВС, М-16
1883709	СПС	№1	37	09	05.59	СССР		Елка, М-16
1883710	СПС	№1	37	10	05.59	СССР		Елка, М-16
1883711	СПС	№1	37	11	05.59	СССР	10	Елка ГК НИИ ВВС, М-16
1883712	СПС	№1	37	12	05.59	СССР		Елка, М-16
1883713	СПС	№1	37	13	06.59	СССР		Елка, М-16
1883714	К-10(ЗА)	№1	37	14	09.59	СССР		
1883715	К-10(ЗА)	№1	37	15	10.59	СССР		
1883716	К-10(ЗА)	№1	37	16	09.59	СССР		
1883717	К-10(ЗА)	№1	37	17	10.59	СССР		
1883718	К-10(ЗА)	№1	37	18	09.59	СССР		
1883719	К-10(ЗА)	№1	37	19	10.59	СССР		
1883720	К-10(ЗА)	№1	37	20	10.59	СССР		
1883801	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	01	11.59	СССР		
1883802	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	02	11.59	СССР		
1883803	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	03	02.60	СССР		
1883804	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	04	01.60	СССР		
1883805	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	05	11.59	СССР		
1883806	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	06	11.59	СССР		
1883807	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	07	11.59	СССР		
1883808	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	08	11.59	СССР		
1883809	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	09	12.59	СССР		
1883810	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	10	01.60	СССР		
1883811	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	11	12.59	СССР		
1883812	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	12	12.59	СССР		
1883813	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	13	12.59	СССР		
1883814	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	14	01.60	СССР		
1883815	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	15	01.60	СССР		
1883816	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	16	02.60	СССР		
1883817	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	17	02.60	СССР		
1883818	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	18	02.60	СССР		
1883819	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	19	02.60	СССР		
1883820	К-10(ЗА)	№1	38	20	02.60	СССР	12	
1883901	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	01	01.60	СССР		
1883902	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	02	01.60	СССР		
1883903	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	03	01.60	СССР		
1883904	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	04	01.60	СССР		
1883905	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	05	07.60	СССР	02	Украина
1883906	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	06	07.60	СССР		
1883907	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	07	07.60	СССР		
1883908	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	08	03.60	СССР		
1883909	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	09	03.60	СССР		
1883910	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	10	04.60	СССР		
1883911	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	11	04.60	СССР		
1883912	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	12	03.60	СССР		
1883913	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	13	03.60	СССР		
1883914	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	14	03.60	СССР		
1883915	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	15	03.60	СССР	05	Украина
1883916	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	16	03.60	СССР		
1883917	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	17	04.60	СССР		
1883918	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	18	04.60	СССР		
1883919	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	19	04.60	СССР		
1883920	К-10(ЗА)	№1	39	20	04.60	СССР		
1884001	К-10(ЗА)	№1	40	01	04.60	СССР	16	
1884002	К-10(ЗА)	№1	40	02	04.60	СССР		
1884003	К-10(ЗА)	№1	40	03	04.60	СССР		
1884004	К-10(ЗА)	№1	40	04	05.60	СССР		
1884005	К-10(ЗА)	№1	40	05	05.60	СССР		
1884006	К-10(ЗА)	№1	40	06	05.60	СССР		
1884007	К-10(ЗА)	№1	40	07	05.60	СССР		
1884008	К-10(ЗА)	№1	40	08	05.60	СССР		
1884009	К-10(ЗА)	№1	40	09	05.60	СССР		
1884010	К-10(ЗА)	№1	40	10	05.60	СССР		
1884011	К-10(ЗА)	№1	40	11	05.60	СССР		
1884012	К-10(ЗА)	№1	40	12	05.60	СССР		

5400001		№64	00	01	05.55	СССР	08	АВАТУ
5400002		№64	00	02	04.55	СССР		
5400003		№64	00	03	07.55	СССР		
5400101		№64	01	01	12.55	СССР		
5400201	Т	№64	02	01	08.55	СССР		
5400202		№64	02	02	09.55	СССР		
5400203		№64	02	03	08.55	СССР		
5400204		№64	02	04	09.55	СССР		
5400205	Т	№64	02	05	09.55	СССР		
5400301		№64	03	01	09.55	СССР		
5400302	Т	№64	03	02	10.55	СССР		
5400303	Т	№64	03	03	09.55	СССР		
5400304	Т	№64	03	04	10.55	СССР		
5400305	Т	№64	03	05	10.55	СССР		
5400401	Т	№64	04	01	10.55	СССР	79	Египет 
5400402	Т	№64	04	02	11.55	СССР	47	Египет 4147 уничтожен на земле 05.06.67
5400403	Т	№64	04	03	11.55	СССР		
5400404	Т	№64	04	04	12.55	СССР		568-й МРАП
5400405	Т	№64	04	05	11.55	СССР		
5400501	Т	№64	05	01	11.55	СССР		
5400502	Т	№64	05	02	12.55	СССР		
5400503	Т	№64	05	03	12.55	СССР		
5400504	Т	№64	05	04	12.55	СССР		
5400505	Т	№64	05	05	12.55	СССР		
5400601	Т	№64	06	01	12.55	СССР		
?400602	Т	№64	06	02	01.56	СССР		
?400603	Т	№64	06	03	01.56	СССР		
?400604	Т	№64	06	04	01.56	СССР		
?400605	Т	№64	06	05	01.56	СССР		
?400701	Т	№64	07	01	02.56	СССР		
?400702	Т	№64	07	02	02.56	СССР		
?400703	Т	№64	07	03	02.56	СССР		
6400704	Т	№64	07	04	02.56	СССР		
6400705	Т	№64	07	05	02.56	СССР		
6400801	Т	№64	08	01	02.56	СССР		
6400802	Т	№64	08	02	02.56	СССР		
6400803	Т	№64	08	03	03.56	СССР		
6400804	Т	№64	08	04	03.56	СССР		
6400805	Т	№64	08	05	03.56	СССР	83	конв. в Ту-16К-26, Украина, Чертков
6400901	Т	№64	09	01	03.56	СССР		
6400902	Т	№64	09	02	03.56	СССР		
6400903	Т	№64	09	03	03.56	СССР	12	конв. в Ту-16П Букет
6400904	Т	№64	09	04	04.56	СССР		
6400905	Т	№64	09	05	05.56	СССР		
6401001	Т	№64	10	01	05.56	СССР		
6401002	Т	№64	10	02	05.56	СССР	16	ВВО
6401003	Т	№64	10	03	05.56	СССР		
6401004	Т	№64	10	04	05.56	СССР		
6401005	Т	№64	10	05	05.56	СССР		
6401101		№64	11	01	05.56	СССР		
6401102		№64	11	02	05.56	СССР		
6401103	Т	№64	11	03	05.56	СССР		
6401104		№64	11	04	05.56	СССР		
6401105	Т	№64	11	05	06.56	СССР		
6401201		№64	12	01	06.56	СССР		потерян 11.12.56
6401202		№64	12	02	06.56	СССР		
6401203		№64	12	03	06.56	СССР		
6401204		№64	12	04	06.56	СССР		
6401205		№64	12	05	06.56	СССР		
6401206		№64	12	06	06.56	СССР		
6401207		№64	12	07	06.56	СССР		
6401208		№64	12	08	07.56	СССР	14	конв. в Ту-16КСР-2-5
6401209	Т	№64	12	09	07.56	СССР		
6401210	Т	№64	12	10	07.56	СССР		
6401301	Т	№64	13	01	07.56	СССР		потерян 11.12.56
6401302	Т	№64	13	02	07.56	СССР		
6401303	Т	№64	13	03	08.56	СССР		
6401304		№64	13	04	08.56	СССР		
6401305	Т	№64	13	05	08.56	СССР		
6401306		№64	13	06	08.56	СССР		
6401307	Т	№64	13	07	08.56	СССР		
6401308	Т	№64	13	08	08.56	СССР	14	конв. в Ту-16КСР-2-5
6401309	Т	№64	13	09	08.56	СССР		Скоморохи потерян 27.07.58
6401310	Т	№64	13	10	09.56	СССР		
6401401		№64	14	01	08.56	СССР	01	ЛЛ ЛИИ
6401402		№64	14	02	09.56	СССР		
6401403		№64	14	03	09.56	СССР	03	ЛЛ ЛИИ
6401404		№64	14	04	09.56	СССР		ЛИ БУА в 1959
6401405		№64	14	05	09.56	СССР		
6401406		№64	14	06	09.56	СССР	нет	стат. испытания
6401407		№64	14	07	09.56	СССР		
6401408		№64	14	08	09.56	СССР	08	ЛЛ ЛИИ
6401409		№64	14	09	09.56	СССР		
6401410		№64	14	10	10.56	СССР	41	ЛЛ ЛИИ
6401501		№64	15	01	10.56	СССР	01	ЛЛ ЛИИ
6401502		№64	15	02	10.56	СССР		Приозерск
6401503	Т	№64	15	03	10.56	СССР	32	
6401504	Т	№64	15	04	12.56	СССР	45	ВВО
6401505	Т	№64	15	05	12.56	СССР		
6401506	Т	№64	15	06	10.56	СССР		
6401507		№64	15	07	11.56	СССР		
6401508		№64	15	08	10.56	СССР		
6401509		№64	15	09	11.56	СССР		
6401510	Т	№64	15	10	12.56	СССР		
6401601		№64	16	01	11.56	СССР		
6401602		№64	16	02	11.56	СССР		в/ч 13759 потерян 10.06.57
6401603		№64	16	03	11.56	СССР		
6401604		№64	16	04	12.56	СССР		
6401605		№64	16	05	11.56	СССР		
6401606		№64	16	06	11.56	СССР		
6401607		№64	16	07	12.56	СССР	10	конв. в Ту-16РТ
6401608		№64	16	08	12.56	СССР		
6401609		№64	16	09	12.56	СССР		
6401610		№64	16	10	12.56	СССР		
6401701	Т	№64	17	01	12.56	СССР		
6401702	Т	№64	17	02	12.56	СССР		фото
6401703	Т	№64	17	03	12.56	СССР		
6401704	Т	№64	17	04	12.56	СССР		
7401705	Т	№64	17	05	12.56	СССР	90	266-я ОДРАЭ конв в спасательный
7401706	Т	№64	17	06	12.56	СССР	21	
7401707	Т	№64	17	07	12.56	СССР		
7401708		№64	17	08	02.57	СССР		
7401709		№64	17	09	02.57	СССР		
7401710		№64	17	10	02.57	СССР		
7401801		№64	18	01	02.57	СССР		
7401802		№64	18	02	02.57	СССР		
7401803		№64	18	03	02.57	СССР		
7401804		№64	18	04	02.57	СССР		
7401805		№64	18	05	03.57	СССР		
7401806		№64	18	06	03.57	СССР		
7401807		№64	18	07	03.57	СССР		
7401808		№64	18	08	03.57	СССР	51	943-й МРАП
7401809		№64	18	09	03.57	СССР		
7401810		№64	18	10	03.57	СССР		
7401901		№64	19	01	04.57	СССР		
7401902		№64	19	02	04.57	СССР		
7401903		№64	19	03	04.57	СССР		568-й МРАП потерян 29.01.58
7401904		№64	19	04	04.57	СССР		
7401905		№64	19	05	04.57	СССР		
7401906		№64	19	06	04.57	СССР		
7401907		№64	19	07	05.57	СССР		
7401908		№64	19	08	05.57	СССР		
7401909	Т	№64	19	09	05.57	СССР		570-й МТАП потерян 30.01.58
7401910		№64	19	10	05.57	СССР		
7402001	ЗА	№64	20	01	05.57	СССР		ВВС МВО
7402002	ЗА	№64	20	02	05.57	СССР		ВВС МВО
7402003	ЗА	№64	20	03	06.57	СССР		
7402004	ЗА	№64	20	04	06.57	СССР		
7402005	ЗА	№64	20	05	06.57	СССР		ВВС МВО
7402006	ЗА	№64	20	06	06.57	СССР		
7402007	ЗА	№64	20	07	06.57	СССР		
7402008	ЗА	№64	20	08	06.57	СССР		ВВС МВО
7402009	ЗА	№64	20	09	07.57	СССР		ВВС МВО
7402010	ЗА	№64	20	10	07.57	СССР		
7402011		№64	21	11	08.57	СССР		потерян 03.07.59
7402012		№64	21	12	08.57	СССР		
7402101		№64	21	01	09.57	СССР		
7402102		№64	21	02	09.57	СССР		
7402103		№64	21	03	09.57	СССР		
7402104		№64	21	04	09.57	СССР	35	Завитинск
7402105		№64	21	05	09.57	СССР		
7402106		№64	21	06	09.57	СССР		
7402107		№64	21	07	10.57	СССР		
7402108		№64	21	08	10.57	СССР		
7402109		№64	21	09	10.57	СССР		
7402110		№64	21	10	10.57	СССР		
7402201		№64	22	01	10.57	СССР		
7402202		№64	22	02	12.57	СССР		
7402203		№64	22	03	11.57	СССР		
7402204		№64	22	04	11.57	СССР		
7402205		№64	22	05	11.57	СССР		
7402206		№64	22	06	11.57	СССР		
7402207		№64	22	07	12.57	СССР		ВВС МВО
7402208		№64	22	08	12.57	СССР		
7402209		№64	22	09	12.57	СССР	48	183-й МРАП
7402210		№64	22	10	12.57	СССР	

*15	02		СССР		303-й ТБАП
			16	01		СССР		132-й ТБАП
			16	10		СССР		251-й ГвТБАП
			18	01		СССР		132-й ТБАП
			18	03		СССР		200-й ТБАП
			25	09		СССР		200-й ТБАП
			26	06		СССР		251-й ГвТБАП
			26	08		СССР		43-й ЦБП
			31	02		СССР		*

						Египет	4376	
						Египет	4378	
						Египет	4380	
						Египет	4381	
						Египет	4386	
						Египет	4402	
						Египет	4403	
						Египет	4404	
						Египет	4406	
						Египет	4407	
						Египет	4408	
						Египет	4409	
						Египет	4416	

042405	H-6	HAMC	04	05		КНР		
042408	H-6A	HAMC	04	08		КНР	30312	Шанхай
052408	H-6	HAMC	05	08		КНР	10794	Xiaotangshan
082404	H-6	HAMC	08	04		КНР		
102410	H-6	HAMC	10	10		КНР	30312	
202410	HY-6	HAMC	20	10		КНР	18792	
212401	HY-6	HAMC	21	01		КНР	58892	
222403	H-6	HAMC	22	03		КНР	18692	
232401	H-6H	HAMC	23	01		КНР	40171	36.Div/107.Reg
232405	H-6H	HAMC	23	05		КНР	40071	36.Div/107.Reg
242402	H-6G	HAMC	24	02		КНР	81212	6.Div/17.Reg
242408	H-6H	HAMC	24	08		КНР		10.Div/28.Reg
242411	H-6H	HAMC	24	11		КНР	10098	8.Div/22.Reg
252404	H-6M	HAMC	25	04		КНР	40576	36.Div/108.Reg

----------


## Алексей Коваль

16-10 методом исключения -- Воронеж-не? Если не передавался.

5201610 №22 16 10 03.55 СССР 08 184-й ГвТБАП
1881610 №1 16 10 10.55 СССР 08 185-й ГвТБАП
6401610 №64 16 10 12.56 СССР *132-й ТБАП*

----------


## Transit

В титрах фильма указано, что он снят в/ч 10758 (33 ЦБП ПЛС Николаев). Присутствуют борта: 4561042, 6400702, 6203409, 6400503 (или 5400503?), 1883719

----------


## lindr

Воронеж для флота делал в основном Т и ЗА.

----------


## Transit

Есть пара номеров машин ВВС Египта (34-я или 35-я аэ 403-й бригады): 0402 (б/н 47) и 8204028

Ниже фото 3417 10-й аэ ВВС Ирака

----------


## Transit

Индонезия получила 26 машин, которые включили в состав 41-й аэ и 42-й аэ (КС-1) 003-го авиационного крыла. Номера в пределах М-1601...М-1625.
Одну машину сразу потеряли К=23.07.1962 Ту-16КС-1 (КК к-н Суванди Суджоно, на месте ПКК командир отряда 2 АЭ 943 МРАП м-р Борисевич Олег Лукьянович). НПМУ. Последовательный отказ двигателей на взлёте (некондиционное топливо). При посадке на плантацию сахарного тростника самолет разломился на три части. Два члена экипажа погибли, включая советского инструктора.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

7401909, скорее всего, не разбивался 29.01.1958, а это неверная трактовка катастрофы 7401903 30.01.1958, дата и номер подтверждены поисковиками и установкой памятной таблички: https://novostivl.ru/msg/25933.htm.



Место падения: Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!.

Номер 1909 впервые появился в сообщении ув. Павла PPV здесь: http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...48/#post149530.
Представляется, что он записан из источника ошибочно, либо ошибка в источнике.




> N  7401909   К=30.01.1958 г. в в/ч АВМФ  (ТОФ)


Остаются ещё разночтения по типу самолёта, в чью спутную струю попал Ту-16: МиГ-17 или МиГ-19.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Список утилизированных на Белой в 2001 г., отсюда: Walk Around  Ту-16, МиГ-19. Собираю фото., там же есть фото в процессе утилизации, может, удастся разглядеть номера бортов.




> всего самолетов было 13 шт
> были среди них и заправщики
> как и откуда они попали на Белую уже никто не помнил
> все№№
> 1883412
> 1883103
> 1883310
> 1883106-запр
> 1883513
> ...

----------


## Fencer

Ту-16 б/н 64 (заводской № 1881308) (источник Наша молодость-Стрый https://ok.ru/nashamolod/photos)

----------


## Transit

Ещё один египетский 0401 (б/н 79)

----------


## Avia M

219 ОДРАП. Хвалынка.

----------


## petio

А имелись в реале Ту-16 К-22 в 444 тбап в Воздвиженке и какие Рлс они имели

----------


## Avia M

> 1883409	Э	№1	34	09	12.57	СССР	05


На фотографии №04...

----------


## Fencer

> 1880001		№1	00	01	10.54	СССР		из частей 4200505 ОКБ Туполева потерян 28.09.54


Б/н 33 (источник й 90-керхч хмфемеп-онкйнбмхйю п.я.яюмдюжъмю)

----------


## Fencer

> 1884003	К-10(ЗА)	№1	40	03	04.60	СССР


Б/н 27 (источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/morskaj...3331/page-8658).

----------


## Fencer

> 1880001		№1	00	01	10.54	СССР		из частей 4200505 ОКБ Туполева потерян 28.09.54


Б/н 33 (источник https://my.mail.ru/community/shmas_vashm/photo).

----------


## Fencer

> 7203606	КСР-2	№22	36	06	04.57	СССР


Б/н 10 (источник https://my.mail.ru/community/shmas_vashm/photo).

----------


## Transit

Ещё один египетский 2410 (б/н 39)

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

№ ...820.
*Ту-16К* 57-й морской ракетоносной авиационной дивизии военно-воздушных сил Балтийского флота, около 1965 г.:


№ 1883409, б/н 04.
Ту-16, аэр. Угольные Копи (Анадырь), около 1970-е гг.:
 

№ 1882520, б/н 04.
Ту-16Р 219-го отдельного дальнего разведывательного авиполка 8-го отдельного тяжёлого бомбардировочного авиакорпуса, аэр. Хвалынка, около 1962 - 1968-й гг.:
 

№ 5202906, б/н 10.

https://477768.livejournal.com/

----------


## Fencer

Ту-16 (заводской № 1883013) (источник https://my.mail.ru/community/luftvafe/photo)

----------


## Fencer

Ту-16 б/н 77 (заводской № 1882014) (источник https://my.mail.ru/community/luftvafe/photo)

----------


## aviafan

Уважаемые форумчане!

Возможно, кто-то подскажет судьбу Ту-16 из состава 678 гсиап (Сарышаган).

Пролетали ли они до распада СССР, или их эксплуатация прекратилась в 1989-90 гг.?

Сколько Ту-16 было в составе полка на момент распада СССР?

И какова их судьба: самолеты утилизировали в Сары-Шагане или уже после перегона в Россию?

----------


## ПСП

> 5201908 №22 19 08 05.55 СССР 13


*Кировоградское летно-штурманское училище ГА*

----------


## Fencer

Ту-16 (заправщик) б/н 42 (заводской № 7401702) 3 аэ 540 мрап.

----------


## Fencer

Ту-16 б/н 34 (заводской № 1882916) (источник https://vk.com/albums-15732486?z=pho...hotos-15732486).

----------


## Fencer

Ту-16 б/н 61 (заводской № 5201701) (однополчане в/ч94046 Каменск-Уральский https://ok.ru/group/51836662251679).

----------


## Fencer

Ту-16 б/н 29 (заводской № 6203329) (однополчане в/ч94046 Каменск-Уральский https://ok.ru/group/51836662251679).

----------


## Fencer

Ту-16А б/н 27 (заводской № 5202712) (однополчане в/ч94046 Каменск-Уральский https://ok.ru/group/51836662251679).

----------


## Fencer

Ту-16А б/н 57 (заводской № 5202702) (однополчане в/ч94046 Каменск-Уральский https://ok.ru/group/51836662251679).

----------


## Fencer

Ту-16Р б/н 23 (заводской № 1883415) (источник https://m.ok.ru/group/44874974429355).

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

I think I have just ‘uncovered’ the first confirmed tie-up of a AURI Tu-16KS!
In the magazine ‘Famous Airplanes of the World #126 – Tu-16, page 15’ is a picture of an active AURI Tu-16, serialed 1625 with the number 3227 on its tail.

This number is most likely the abbreviated version of c/n 6203227 (Kazan, Zavod #22 MAP, mfd Nov 1956).

C/n 6203227 is linked to a Tu-16KS and AURI serial number 1625 is known as a Tu-16KS.

I think it is therefore very likely that former SovAF Tu-16KS 1625 has c/n 6203227.


Regards,
Jeroen

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

Who can explain the meaning of the four digit number underneath the regular Kazan c/n on the tail? 

Known c/n with the yet hitherto unknown four digit number are:
5202716              5014
6203210              6035
7203422              7102
7203527              7121
7203608              7124
7203730              7153
7203818              7163
7203820              7164
7203920              7182
8204022              8191
8204023              8192
8204024              8193
8204111              8211
8204112              8212



Jeroen

----------


## lindr

Первая цифра - год, потом порядковый номер в каком-то списке учета. Возможно машины ВМФ

----------


## Fencer

Немного о Ту-16 - www.tu16-badger.com

----------


## Fencer

Новый перевод посвящённый вооружению китайского(глубокая модернизация советского Ту-16)дальнего бомбардировщика Н-6К

----------


## Fencer

На соседнем авиафоруме впервые узнал, что в морской авиации ВМФ СССР были ЖБУ для Ту-16. Кто что знает об этом? И очень интересно фотографию этого ЖБУ посмотреть.

----------


## Avia M

«Буквально в авральном порядке, в очень короткие сроки, в СССР было оборудовано и понастроено на большинстве аэродромов немыслимое по нынешним временам количество зон рассредоточения, обвалованных капониров и индивидуальных укрытий из железобетона. В них укрывалась почти вся истребительная и штурмовая авиация, по меньшей мере базировавшаяся относительно недалеко от границ и зон возможных конфликтов, – вспоминает эксперт. – Более же крупные по размерам самолеты, такие как бомбардировщики Ту-16 и Ту-22, после 1967-го в обязательном порядке стояли в обвалованных капонирах».

----------


## Fencer

> «Буквально в авральном порядке, в очень короткие сроки, в СССР было оборудовано и понастроено на большинстве аэродромов немыслимое по нынешним временам количество зон рассредоточения, обвалованных капониров и индивидуальных укрытий из железобетона. В них укрывалась почти вся истребительная и штурмовая авиация, по меньшей мере базировавшаяся относительно недалеко от границ и зон возможных конфликтов, – вспоминает эксперт. – Более же крупные по размерам самолеты, такие как бомбардировщики Ту-16 и Ту-22, после 1967-го в обязательном порядке стояли в обвалованных капонирах».


Это мне известно, но пишут были штучные ЖБУ для Ту-16.

----------


## Fencer

> На соседнем авиафоруме впервые узнал, что в морской авиации ВМФ СССР были ЖБУ для Ту-16. Кто что знает об этом? И очень интересно фотографию этого ЖБУ посмотреть.


Подсказали https://zen.yandex.ru/media/dv_destr...tm_source=serp

----------


## Avia M

> Подсказали


Получается ТЭЧ. Более подобных укрытий не замечено. Возм. на  иных а/д имеются...

----------


## Fencer

Как расшифровывается заводской номер этого Ту-16?

----------


## lindr

> Как расшифровывается заводской номер этого Ту-16?


3561035	К-10	№22	56	03	12.61	СССР	92	5-й ГвМРАП, 30-й ОРАП

----------


## Fencer

Ту-16 б/н 21 (заводской № 7203422). А что означают цифры 7102?

----------


## Fencer

Ту-16 http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...0fd6edcfc0.pdf

----------


## Fencer

Ту-16С б/н 13 - интересный бортовой номер...

----------


## Fencer

> 1882220		№1	22	20	05.56	СССР


Советский памятник-кабину Ту-16 продают на Avito за 350 тыс. рублей. Как так получилось? https://pulse.mail.ru/article/sovets...l_ru_v1#js-dlg

----------


## Евгений

Ту-16ЛЛ 6401401 перевезенный из ЛИИ Громова в Медынь. Идут реставрационные работы.

----------


## Fencer

Летающая лаборатория Ту-16ЛЛ с фюзеляжем учебно-тренировочного самолета L-39.

Начиная с 1954 г., на базе Ту-16 был создан ряд летающих лабораторий. Самую большую группу самолетов Ту-16ЛЛ составили универсальные летающие лаборатории для испытаний турбореактивных двигателей. Первым из этих ТРД стал АЛ-7Ф, под который к 1 сентября 1955 г. переоборудовали самолет No.1880403. Всего же для испытаний двигателей переоборудовали девять Ту-16. При этом с самолетов снимали все вооружение, створки грузоотсека заменяли на специальные обтекатели, различные по форме в зависимости от подвешиваемого двигателя (проводились испытания ТРД внешним диаметром до 2 м). В грузоотсеке монтировался подвижный механизм с гидроприводом, который выдвигал опытный двигатель в поток и убирал его в грузоотсек, а также мог сбросить аварийно. Для исключения попадания в испытуемый двигатель посторонних предметов на земле, при взлете и посадке входное устройство закрывалось убирающимся обтекателем. Ту-16ЛЛ оснащался рабочим местом инженера-испытателя, органами управления двигателем, контрольно-записывающей аппаратурой, другим дополнительным оборудованием, а в его системы вносились необходимые изменения. За 30 лет эксплуатации на Ту-16ЛЛ были испытаны почти все советские ТРД 2-го и 3-го поколений, а также многие двигатели 4-го поколения, в т.ч.: НК-8, Д-30, Р15Б-300, Д-36, АЛ-7Ф, Р-29, Р-95 и др.

С 1957 г. по апрель 1959 г. в ЛИИ проводились испытания Ту-16 No.1882808, оснащенного двигателями с реверсом тяги РД-ЗМР, что позволило сократить длину пробега на 30-35% (с 1500 м до 950 м). По итогам этих испытаний было создано реверсивное устройство для Ту-104. В 1961 г. на том же Ту-16 проводились наземные испытания шумопоглощающих сопел лепестковой и трубчатой конструкции. Обе работы по различным причинам не привели к созданию серийных образцов.

Во второй половине 1950-х гг. один из серийных Ту-16 переделали в ЛЛ для испытаний автомата вздыбливания основных опор шасси тяжелого сверхзвукового бомбардировщика М-50. На машине проводились только наземные исследования. При создании еще одной машины той же фирмы - высотного самолета М-17, потребовалось проведение летных экспериментов еще до постройки опытных экземпляров этого аппарата. Одна из ЛЛ на базе Ту-16, названная 17ЛЛ-1, с ноября 1978 г. использовалась для отладки высотного двигателя РД36-51В. Другая -17ЛЛ-2 - была создана на базе Ту-16К-10, с которого сняли все вооружение и заменили переднюю часть фюзеляжа, установив вместо нее носовую часть самолета М-17 с комплектом опытного оборудования и подвижной пушечной установкой. В ходе испытаний проводились стрельбы противоаэростатными фугасно-зажигательными боеприпасами по аэростатам-мишеням.

Несколько Ту-16 были использованы для других видов испытаний. Так, Ту-16 со стрелковой установкой ДК-20 предназначался для летных испытаний пушечной установки для Ту-22. При создании беспилотного самолета-снаряда "121", а затем и разведчика "123" "Ястреб" в начале 1960-х гг. на базе Ту-16 силами ОКБ-156 была оборудована ЛЛ для испытаний телеметрической аппаратуры. Примерно в то же время с целью ускорения отработки комплекса К-22 для самолетов Ту-22К, Ту-22М и Ту-95К-22 была создана летающая лаборатория Ту-16К-22. На другой ЛЛ в ЛИИ проводились испытания противообледенительных систем самолетов. Для этого сверху фюзеляжа вертикально устанавливалась исследуемая поверхность и крепились специальные распылительные устройства. https://m.vk.com/wall-122334426_2827...tom=1#comments

----------

